# Global protests against regime change in Pakistan



## Pindi Boy

Please post all protest related News, picture and media in this thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513189017680064514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197420762517520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513190878332002311

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513193865184165894

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513194363652030467

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513135555411951622
https://twitter.com/iihtishamm/status/1513178300612583430?t=PLZFmgrfeEVvTfb7IdfEVA&s=19



https://twitter.com/PTIofficial/status/1513167416926343177?t=VgjiFvFuWIptRjxQ_ErfWA&s=19





https://twitter.com/FaridQureshi_UK/status/1513118996064870408?t=RIHBTzNu3yFlmKxzEr6NDw&s=19






https://twitter.com/Khadijaamjadali/status/1513198733214769156?t=Gk38zOelueYziN3QUB4mpg&s=19





https://twitter.com/shoaibbaghi/status/1513114700082520064?t=HJECOiGHBhPsIveOdXaujQ&s=19






https://twitter.com/TahirAbbasi475/status/1513160036322848771?t=vxsDav4DgQm7COszWBGkIg&s=19



]

Reactions: Like Like:
21 | Love Love:
5


----------



## hussain0216

I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will

32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm

Reactions: Like Like:
23 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197511892156418


hussain0216 said:


> I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will
> 
> 32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm


Protests do matter. Generals care alot about their image. Millions of people protesting in favor of Khan will send shivers down their backs

Reactions: Like Like:
22 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

IMO, more important issue is coming local body elections of Punjab. 

What is PTI doing about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Overseas Pakistanis should defund Pakistan and impose sanctions on this government.

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513191810713419779
https://twitter.com/TheJaanIbraheem/status/1513197128662851592?t=nRSVGQQD-tsul7zIat3B0A&s=19[/URL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197128662851592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MisterSyed

hussain0216 said:


> I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will
> 
> 32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm


2.7$ billion out hours after IK was Overthrown by US Led Opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Wow Wow:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## hussain0216

The biggest source of external funds for Pakistan is diaspora Pakistani

We pay more then exports, more then IMF or any other state

We get nothing in return for this, outside of direct funds for poor or family, CUT THE FUNDS, they will only steal your money to keep this corrupt system going

The most patriotic thing Pakistani can do is break them through economic sanctions of choice, save your money and spend it on your own family

Reactions: Like Like:
19 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## R Wing

hussain0216 said:


> I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will
> 
> 32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm



They want your cash but not your vote (watch them kill the EVMs).

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## American Pakistani

My family already withdrew from Roshan Pakistan accounts thousands of American$. I'm little reluctant because eventually it is direct loss of Pakistan but I'm seriously considering pulling my money.

Anyways the properties in Texas seem to be giving good profit and I might invest in that if I withdrew my money.

Good luck to those swines who supported imported govt. Run the country again with begging bowl and more loans to artificially keep the value of rupee high.

Reactions: Like Like:
19 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## hussain0216

R Wing said:


> They want your cash but not your vote (watch them kill the EVMs).



It's ridiculous, the diaspora works hard and sends money to Pakistan

Their are millions of us

We have given Pakistan plenty of chances to reform and change


They don't want to, they love living like animals



They come begging for investments and then create a corrupt system of thieves and think shouting constitute or democracy absolves them from being honest, decent and initiating economic reforms

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Trango Towers

hussain0216 said:


> I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will
> 
> 32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm


Bullets matter...nothing else works in Pakistan 

Start with those that took the bribes

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## R Wing

hussain0216 said:


> It's ridiculous, the diaspora works hard and sends money to Pakistan
> 
> Their are millions of us
> 
> We have given Pakistan plenty of chances to reform and change
> 
> 
> They don't want to, they love living like animals
> 
> 
> 
> They come begging for investments and then create a corrupt system of thieves and think shouting constitute or democracy absolves them from being honest, decent and initiating economic reforms



Overseas Pakistanis must get organized.

Alone, drops are just drops. Together, they can become a tsunami. 

Getting organized is the key. Force multiplier effects are required. Individual efforts become meaningless beyond symbolic and moral stands.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Hallian_Khan

hussain0216 said:


> It's ridiculous, the diaspora works hard and sends money to Pakistan
> 
> Their are millions of us
> 
> We have given Pakistan plenty of chances to reform and change
> 
> 
> They don't want to, they love living like animals
> 
> 
> 
> They come begging for investments and then create a corrupt system of thieves and think shouting constitute or democracy absolves them from being honest, decent and initiating economic reforms





Pindi Boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513191810713419779
> https://twitter.com/TheJaanIbraheem/status/1513197128662851592?t=nRSVGQQD-tsul7zIat3B0A&s=19[/URL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197128662851592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Hope some protests take place once Supreme Court opens... and surely hoping the raging crowd drags those Five Whores sitting inside the SC and delivers justice to them for a change.

Reactions: Like Like:
24 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513207278815617035

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513204652212633603

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Pindi Boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513191810713419779
> https://twitter.com/TheJaanIbraheem/status/1513197128662851592?t=nRSVGQQD-tsul7zIat3B0A&s=19[/URL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197128662851592


Haripur
Taimoor Khan (@Taimoor28219601) Tweeted:
#ImportedGovtNotAcceptable
#haripur https://t.co/xCRGwkXHvX

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513208646372675586

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513208373348511746

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513194775549202436People are with IK. Pindi Fucked up bigtime.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Protests in Faisalabad Ghainta Ghar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mourning sage

Complete media blackout from coverage. These are massive jalsas!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## waz

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Protests in Faisalabad Ghainta Ghar



In the heart of Punjab 

Bring on the elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

What he's hinting at?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513210205462540294

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Dr. Strangelove said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513194775549202436People are with IK. Pindi Fucked up bigtime.




Yes Pindi, closer to the GHQ, will send shivers down the spine, sorry their backs, they don't have any spine.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## EvoluXon

Lol these protest are not being reported in mainstream media ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Massive jalsa's going on everywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakstallion

Massive rallies everywhere, with horrible slogans. “Yeh jo mulk a chawkidar hai…”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513207087232430089
What has Bajwa done to our beautiful country….

Just know that this is what allying with Ali Wazir, SAATH forum, Mohsin Dawar will lead to, they only wanted to cut the link between our army and our qom. Imagine how happy they must be at this. 
May Allah protect and preserve my Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Sad Sad:
8


----------



## Enigma SIG

N.Siddiqui said:


> Yes Pindi, closer to the GHQ, will send shivers down the spine, sorry their backs, they don't have any spine.


The protest will move closer to GHQ lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

let him take rest god damn wo khud bhi thak gya hai he need a break of week or two .main ager imran khan hota to 2 hafty ke liye devil's island chala jata

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

R Wing said:


> Overseas Pakistanis must get organized.
> 
> Alone, drops are just drops. Together, they can become a tsunami.
> 
> Getting organized is the key. Force multiplier effects are required. Individual efforts become meaningless beyond symbolic and moral stands.



The need is to be Organized and work strategically. Overseas Pakistanis were only seen as a cash cow up till now , but if we build up our skills and build up companies in the fields Pakistan need for development, the diaspora can be the kind of FDI the country needs. To be deployed if and only if another decent government comes to power. Collectively, it would be a tsunami.

There are so many Pakistani petrochemical engineers, in Texas and the Gulf. With the right business model, why can’t the diaspora itself set up a $10 Billion refinery in Karachi on a commercial basis. For the few billion dollars the government has to go to the IMF or world bank to ask for, it has to up end the lives of tens of millions. The diaspora could give better terms if it was dealing with an honest government. As evidence, just look at the increase in remittances in such short order.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Asimzranger

Karachi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513211636173230081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513211454215884806






only ary reported the protest

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Enigma SIG said:


> The protest will move closer to GHQ lol.



There must be some protest inside as well, armymen/soldiers/generals loves Imran Khan, except for some sold out Generals to the highest bidder. 

In their heart...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

N.Siddiqui said:


> There must be some protest inside as well, armymen/soldiers/generals loves Imran Khan, except for some sold out Generals to the highest bidder.
> 
> In their heart...


Mutiny is impossible in PA.

Meanwhile Liberty!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## MisterSyed

*Muzaffarabad *




.. 

*Islamabad*




.. 


*Lahore



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

Bajwa right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Maula Jatt

Enigma SIG said:


> Mutiny is impossible in PA.
> 
> Meanwhile Liberty!
> 
> View attachment 832928


thank god, we need disciplined forces but I have a feeling if this pressure continues they'll ask COAS for his resignation and than early election to end crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pindi Boy

Chowkidar chor ha slogans in the heart of pindi.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513207087232430089

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

I am unable to post videos but massive protests in front of Mian saanp residence in London.

Lots of police …

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fioril

Enigma SIG said:


> Mutiny is impossible in PA.
> 
> Meanwhile Liberty!
> 
> View attachment 832928


You see that Big building in picture, Rumour is that the construction cost for this building was more than 1billion Rs and contractor of this building was Big B son.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Pindi Boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197511892156418
> 
> Protests do matter. Generals care alot about their image. Millions of people protesting in favor of Khan will send shivers down their backs


Generals need to follow twitter lol. Their pants were taken off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Well, it has started....

What were they thinking??



waz said:


> In the heart of Punjab
> 
> Bring on the elections...


It's another "Erdo'an" moment, Insha'Allah not "Mursi"....

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

Fioril said:


> You see that Big building in picture, Rumour is that the construction cost for this building was more than 1billion Rs and contractor of this building was Big B son.


Yeah this is Askari, part of Military

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakAlp

Menace2Society said:


> Overseas Pakistanis should defund Pakistan and impose sanctions on this government.


Jokes aside. 31Billion remittance, plus cash and other means will set back Pakistan 50billion. Sanctions would work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Enigma SIG said:


> Mutiny is impossible in PA.
> 
> Meanwhile Liberty!



Not a Mutiny, but internal course correction, accountability, like ousting of some Generals who connived with the enemies, including the chief.

Oops the pic.








Pakistan hangs former brigadier for spying: Social media reports


Besides the brigadier, a former lieutenant general, who held crucial positions like Director General of Military Operations, is serving a 14-year jail sentence.




theprint.in

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513186252522389506

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513212070317023233

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.





,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513215884969578506

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
5


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513209514161369090


----------



## PakAlp

__ https://www.facebook.com/100009496457288/posts/3150048731988311







Flight of falcon said:


> I am unable to post videos but massive protests in front of Mian saanp residence in London.
> 
> Lots of police …







__ https://www.facebook.com/100058149248979/posts/394385025843136

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solidify

This is happening live now in support of PM IK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam

I'm curious/worried about KPK.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> devil's island chala jata



It's a good place for the traitor Generals(the prison)...they love big ranches and Islands.
Heard Gen. Kiani also bought an island somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513200661596459011

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513210636834066439

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218068712984579

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218437434449921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513217461851947009

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Dr. Strangelove said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513215884969578506


goosebumps

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513213670121111555


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513201140317491211
باجوڑ .....KPK







Umar Ayub, Haripur , KPK.
















,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## baqai

1. America na manzoor, so all those living in USA or have green card should surrender their citizenship and green card in protest and should immediately come back 

2. No more investing in America in terms of spending while tourism, so no more vacations to America

3. While asking everyone to come out, it's Ramzan and mauqa bhi acha hai and we are following Riast-e-Madina so might as well arrange namaz e taravee there, sawab bhi mil jaye ga


----------



## Solidify

I doubt the new govt will survive 6 months with these conditions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513178798627323909,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513200030601076739

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218543654948870

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218660046938119

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513212536757358595

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513216891212476418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218609266499584


https://twitter.com/MansoorHayatLak/status/1513218149772312576?t=UxwH5U3T9KgrLLWEC7lAHg&s=19




https://twitter.com/PTIofficial/status/1513217378586398732?t=R0z0rbrK4ZQBJLKPqsUjzQ&s=19

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
11


----------



## N.Siddiqui

These Army Generals consider the common citizens as useless, powerless Kami Kameen, just like what the feudals/waderas thinks of Hari/Kisan...

Generals think that citizens are there to be ruled and are subservient to the Army Generals. They are the one who holds the power and are privileged people.

The reason for the nexus between Waderas and Generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
1


----------



## tkmd

This morning and tomorrow morning i have and will initiate the liquidation of all my dollar accounts and rupee accounts in pakistan. My parents, cousins, siblings and other overseas relatives are all doing the same. I feel bad bc it will make things difficult for the average Pakistani but we will not subsidize corrupt, anti Pakistan Traitors any longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Savak

These protests will fizzle out. Peaceful protests Puraman Ehtejaj is useless. Only an Iran 1979 revolution will work

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cash GK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218149772312576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513217378586398732

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.





,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513178798627323909,.,.,.,.,.


And look at maryam nawaz posting on Twitter about 20-30 supporters of hers dancing around during Ramadan, theres thousands who’s protesting outside her dads office.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Solidify

WinterFangs said:


> And look at maryam nawaz posting on Twitter about 20-30 supporters of hers dancing around during Ramadan, theres thousands who’s protesting outside her dads office.


This scene is between barely few versus millions of people with support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

massive protests in Islamabad

https://www.facebook.com/UrduNewsCom/videos/3201420976743284









اسلام آباد میں پی ٹی آئی کے کارکنوں کا احتجاجی مظاہرہ | اسلام آباد میں پی ٹی آئی کے کارکنوں کا احتجاجی مظاہرہ | By Urdu News | Facebook


16K views, 1.6K likes, 274 loves, 94 comments, 342 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Urdu News: اسلام آباد میں پی ٹی آئی کے کارکنوں کا احتجاجی مظاہرہ




 fb.watch

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513220306332418048
QB b a gyi ha support mn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513200030601076739

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513203372291022849

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
The people are paying their dues It looks like they will become the people of Turkey who slept under tankers for their prime minister Save Pakistanis from their country and take to the streets..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513214334540857344,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Solidify

This is turning into game changer ...Wow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MisterSyed

Complete media blackout!! 🤫🤫

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Pindi Boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513200661596459011
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513210636834066439
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218068712984579
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218437434449921
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513217461851947009


lahore is heart of PMLN- this is f-ing crazy


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.
Overseas Pakistanis took to the streets in Melbourne, Australia, chanting slogans against foreign intervention.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513189215395266565,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513214261413171215
This Karachi crowd is absolutely fking huge


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513219939389394948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218584709046272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513221922104000518


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513221915313381376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513210705251549185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513215909049028609



























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513207108342222853
https://twitter.com/ManzoorAlvi786/status/1513210821358325763

https://twitter.com/worldofjaved/status/1513213210622668804

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513219939389394948

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Islamabad 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513215106410196992
,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Riz

My God this is karachi guys 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513221685184499713

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## V. Makarov

The establishment has directed all news channels to not cover the PTI protests in Pakistan. I swear to God, that only ARY was showing what is happening in Pakistan. Meanwhile, the slogan "Chaukidar Chor hai" was being chanted right in front of the Laal Haveli of Sheikh Rashid. What a time to be alive. Bajwa has single-handedly destroyed the image of the Army in the eyes of Pakistanis permanently.

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PakSword

These are without a formal call from Imran Khan..

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
Lahore


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513215987138457604
,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

V. Makarov said:


> The establishment has directed all news channels to not cover the PTI protests in Pakistan. I swear to God, that only ARY was showing what is happening in Pakistan. Meanwhile, the slogan "Chaukidar Chor hai" was being chanted right in front of the Laal Haveli of Sheikh Rashid. WHat a time to be alive. Bajwa has single-handedly destroyed the image of the Army in the eyes of Pakistanis permanently.


ARY is old PTI supporter channel.



V. Makarov said:


> The establishment has directed all news channels to not cover the PTI protests in Pakistan. I swear to God, that only ARY was showing what is happening in Pakistan. Meanwhile, the slogan "Chaukidar Chor hai" was being chanted right in front of the Laal Haveli of Sheikh Rashid. WHat a time to be alive. Bajwa has single-handedly destroyed the image of the Army in the eyes of Pakistanis permanently.


They didn't even took charge properly and look at their influence on media. 
Army no doubt is involved in this with some serious foreign dollars pumped into the media channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, Pakistan.....................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513215987138457604

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Unprecedented protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## El Observer

Dr. Strangelove said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513215884969578506


Shivers


----------



## SIPRA

Too many threads on protests. Kindly merge.
@The Eagle 
@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Savak said:


> These protests will fizzle out. Peaceful protests Puraman Ehtejaj is useless. Only an Iran 1979 revolution will work


Ayatollah had loyalist in the Iranian army, police, intelligence. The day he set foot in to Iran, they overtook the whole nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513204402047406091

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hareeb

Near Kamla Chowk, Lahore, rightnow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Kindly merge threads on protests.
@The Eagle 
@waz


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513220778594078727

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fitpOsitive

baqai said:


> 1. America na manzoor, so all those living in USA or have green card should surrender their citizenship and green card in protest and should immediately come back
> 
> 2. No more investing in America in terms of spending while tourism, so no more vacations to America
> 
> 3. While asking everyone to come out, it's Ramzan and mauqa bhi acha hai and we are following Riast-e-Madina so might as well arrange namaz e taravee there, sawab bhi mil jaye ga


Allah rozi ka raziq Hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## V. Makarov

SecularNationalist said:


> ARY is old PTI supporter channel.


Does this mean that other "neutral" channels, which are about more than 25 in number, are all going to boycott reality? This means that Pakistan will become even more polarized. I am extremely concerned due to this PTI blackout on broadcast media. I think that the media murder of PTI is also part of the deal that Bajwa has done with the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Salza

There have been protests in Melbourne and Barcelona as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513198231567671299


----------



## Pindi Boy

@Imran Khan use mega thread for protest related content.




__





Global protests against regime change in Pakistan


Please post all protest related News, picture and media in this thread https://twitter.com/iihtishamm/status/1513178300612583430?t=PLZFmgrfeEVvTfb7IdfEVA&s=19 https://twitter.com/PTIofficial/status/1513167416926343177?t=VgjiFvFuWIptRjxQ_ErfWA&s=19...



defence.pk


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513214019770880002

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513219199128285191


Salza said:


> There have been protests in Melbourne and Barcelona as well.


Post videos

Tough competition between Lahore and Karachi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513225216113131520

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Mentee

Yeh vhi bat hai jo angraizi thally dabee gy c 

As in , this is the!!! 

@Sainthood 101 @ghazi52


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513218584709046272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513222197757689857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513213379485261832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513212062847152137
ye to had ho gai bhai india pakistan bana dala quetta waloon ne to 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511781406028046339

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513210636913807365

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513208586331111429

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513217596836909059
,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

IK coming back as a commander to overthrow the traitors

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SIPRA

This is unprecedented.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513195728956530700

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

_* Mae Akela Hi Chala Tha Janib-E-Manzil Magar
Loog Saath Aate Gae Aur Karwan Banta Gaya*_​*
میں اکیلا ہی چلا تھا جانب منزل مگر
لوگ ساتھ آتے گئے اور کاروان بنتا گیا*​

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Pindi Boy

@waz can you please merge all protest threads so that all videos are in same thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

ISTG the situation might have been so different if the media channels were broadcasting it , really , the PDM supporters who are acting like nothing is happening wouldve been on their seats worrying that their Daddys wont even last a few months but nah. i dont see anybody else other than ARY showing any news , GEO meanwhile trying best to suck on Nawazu Unshareef and Billo Rani... Somebody tell bajwa that this is 2022 , They cant suppress Social Media
Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513201442521509888
Those who forced the courts to open at 12 midnight must watch what's happening.. Did you do your calculations properly?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

#امپورٹڈ_حکومت_نامنظور #عمران_خان_نہیں_جھکا #ImranKhan 

















,.,ہزارہ یونیورسٹی مانسہرہ.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

SIPRA said:


> This is unprecedented.


Galat qom se panga lia Bajwa ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Solidify

This is turning out to be game changer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Institution better listen to the people.

They can save Bajwa or their own credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1030770820902792

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

Media blackout all you want, everyone can see it on twitter. Time for elections.

False flag terrorist attack incoming

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513226836179709953
.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Oh the dharna days 😁

Lokan ne gal pe jana.


----------



## Savak

I wonder if the situation will force the Army to ask Bajwa to step aside

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mani2020

inna ma'al usri yusra

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,

جیت نہ ممکن ہو تو ہارو بھی ایسے__ کے دشمن بھی جیتنے نہ پاۓ ( عمران خان )​





.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Savak said:


> I wonder if the situation will force the Army to ask Bajwa to step aside


That would mean army accepting that they were involved. Very unlikely unless there is a revolt within and some seniors decide to clean the mess

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

N.Siddiqui said:


> Judiciary to Army Gen: Did you called and forced these people on the street just as you did to us at the thick of night.
> 
> And did you paid them the same amount, how did you divided it in so many people.


Judiciary can't ask a single question! They are programmed bots.. The programmers change the code as they require.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## N.Siddiqui

PakSword said:


> Judiciary can't ask a single question! They are programmed bots.. The programmers change the code as they require.


that was a sarcasm...and your reply was apt.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227639280091138

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dear Leader, see yourself............................

جیت نہ ممکن ہو تو ہارو بھی ایسے__
کے دشمن بھی جیتنے نہ پاۓ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227577997271040
پورا پاکستان باہر نکل آیا ہے سوائے جاتی عمرہ اور لاڑکانہ کے

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

If Shobaz Sharif is not in power yet, then who is asking T.V channels to filter out these protests?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227577997271040
> پورا پاکستان باہر نکل آیا ہے سوائے جاتی عمرہ اور لاڑکانہ کے


Aaj nikain ge tou buhat maar lage gi

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227577997271040
> پورا پاکستان باہر نکل آیا ہے سوائے جاتی عمرہ اور لاڑکانہ کے




There is Askari IV just across the road, one of the biggest in Pakistan.

Cleverly chosed the locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227576336130050

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusufjee

History mein itni zalalat nahi hui jitni aaj ho rahi hai. Time to topple the establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

*جرنیلوں کا گڑھ جہلم بھی نکل آیا*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227565514866689

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
6


----------



## Menace2Society

How could they replace someone like Khan with a Sharif  The difference is night and day. This corrupt family cannot keep taking control of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

میں نے اپنی 40 سالہ زندگی میں ایسی جاتی ہوئی گورمنٹ نہیں دیکھی ۔


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227540051152903

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

N.Siddiqui said:


> There is Askari IV just across the road, one of the biggest in Pakistan.
> 
> Cleverly chosed the locations.


If i am not wrong ye Askari IV or Cantonment Ordinance Depot k beech wali road per sara protest ho raha ha na ?


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227495973212171


----------



## Pindi Boy

Bht bari musculation ki ha bajray ne.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513212552230019075
Can someone tag that Indian who was saying Imran Khans support base is only limited to pdf?
@INDIAPOSITIVE was that you?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

منڈی بہاؤالدین


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227413253242888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Every city of Pakistan is protesting.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

sargodha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227410124283906


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Imran Khan said:


> میں نے اپنی 40 سالہ زندگی میں ایسی جاتی ہوئی گورمنٹ نہیں دیکھی ۔
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227540051152903


Oh khair !! That roar of public after Qaumi Tarana 0:22 . ☺️

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @SIPRA @waz @Windjammer
> 
> 
> Do you hear the Slogan of *PakKashmiris *now becoming the *Slogan of All Paks?*
> 
> _Azaadi!_
> 
> _Azaadi!_
> 
> _Hum lay kay rahain gae Azaadi!!!_
> 
> The *Safr e Azaadi *has started...* Manzal maloom ast!*
> 
> 
> The first battle is between:
> 
> *Pidrum Sultan Bood *Vs. *Pidrum Ghulaam Bood*
> 
> 
> _Hum dakhain gae!_
> 
> 
> Mangus


Already echoing in skies of Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512526901239234560

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

yusufjee said:


> History mein itni zalalat nahi hui jitni aaj ho rahi hai. Time to topple the establishment.




They are not Establishment, should be called Stablishment, stabs in the back.

And don't let any competent incorruptible govt. Establishes.

Not a single full 5 year term for the govt. since independence, they are the culprit.

Everychance they connived with the US and not the other way round...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
13


----------



## PakSword

Karachi bahir aagyaa hai.. Multiple protests at the moment. End of 2020, I thought PTI should pray shukrana if it gets 3-4 seats.. Now I say opposition should pray shukrana if PTI is limited to 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

V. Makarov said:


> Does this mean that other "neutral" channels, which are about more than 25 in number, are all going to boycott reality? This means that Pakistan will become even more polarized. I am extremely concerned due to this PTI blackout on broadcast media. I think that the media murder of PTI is also part of the deal that Bajwa has done with the West.


Agree. 
The media should do its job. 
I was just appreciating ARY for always standing with the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Imran Khan said:


> *جرنیلوں کا گڑھ جہلم بھی نکل آیا*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227565514866689


IA Pura pakistan niklega. ALLAH behtar krega IA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

We have seen TLP bring the country to a halt, and TLP is a minority cult - like the PTI is today. Nacho jitna nachna hai. Rou lo jitna rina hai. Kuch nai milna.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227281694695429


----------



## SecularNationalist

Jazzbot said:


> View attachment 832963


Our proud army of 220 million people. No amount of police and army can stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227165390626816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513229629099814917

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Barcelona sooba sarhad 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227120922738695


----------



## yusufjee

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=479918900367252

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MisterSyed

RAMPAGE said:


> We have seen TLP bring the country to a halt, and TLP is a minority cult - like the PTI is today. Nacho jitna nachna hai. Rou lo jitna rina hai. Kuch nai milna.


Lemme Guess Tusi wi Nooni O?


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Crystal-Clear said:


> If i am not wrong ye Askari IV or Cantonment Ordinance Depot k beech wali road per sara protest ho raha ha na ?


Yes.
Dalmia Rd, on the side of Millennium mall and Saima Apts. 
Not the main Rashid Minhas rd. on which Askari IV is located, but the corner of Dalmia and Rashid Minhas rd.


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513233663609249797


----------



## PakSword

Imran Khan said:


> میں نے اپنی 40 سالہ زندگی میں ایسی جاتی ہوئی گورمنٹ نہیں دیکھی ۔
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227540051152903


Acha hua bajway ne marshal law nahi lagaya.


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513233400567840770

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
8


----------



## Riz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513230746613391363

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## SaadH

RAMPAGE said:


> We have seen TLP bring the country to a halt, and TLP is a minority cult - like the PTI is today. Nacho jitna nachna hai. Rou lo jitna rina hai. Kuch nai milna.


Kaapein Taang rahi hein...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## yusufjee

Absolutely unprecedented what is happening in this country. Where is IK? He also needs to come out. This is the time.

What an amazing own goal #generalbajwatraitor

Thank you Karachi once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513233363167027201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513233255168081920

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

SaadH said:


> Kaapein Taang rahi hein...


Nachlo. Adiala jail tayar kee ja rahi hai apkay imandar choron kai liay.


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513233212927008773

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi you are Great..... Love you people there..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513229747593043971

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
9


----------



## SaadH

RAMPAGE said:


> Nachlo. Adiala jail tayar kee ja rahi hai apkay imandar choron kai liay.


Inshallah...

Sher ki aik din ki zindagi London walay geedar ki so saala zindagi say behtar hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513229736075485184

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hussain93

I Am tlp supporter but Will always support nationalist leader against pro western currupt sellouts . I hope tlp start supporting pti on this issue Just for the sake of national dignity and honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## MisterSyed

yusufjee said:


> Absolutely unprecedented what is happening in this country. Where is IK? He also needs to come out. This is the time.
> 
> What an amazing own goal #generalbajwadtraitor
> 
> Thank you Karachi once again.


Sometimes i think Bajwa is the Harry Maguire of Pakistan Army. Performs well for the Opponents , Never Fails to Dissapoint his Team. Yet he gets Played everygame. Has costed Man United the Entire Season with his Own Goals .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peaceful protest across all cities on Sunday April 10 
,.,.,.,.,
1) Lahore:Garden town KFC to Liberty Big City 08:00 
2) Sialkot:Rang-Pura Chowk,9.00PM 
3) Sahiwal,Mazdoor Pulli,9.30PM 
4 )Karachi Rashid Minhas Road Millenium Mall,9:00 
5) Liaaqaut Bagh Rawalpindi 9:30pm

#امپورٹڈ_حکومت_نامنظور

,.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusufjee

SUO MOTO by the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

hussain0216 said:


> I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will
> 
> 32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm


I send 3-4 k every month..i will be on break for a while😂

I dont have money in roshan digital but my friends drew them out them weeks ago
You can get an easy 10% return in S&P500 and 7+ on corperate bonds, only idiots will buy roshan digital. 

All pakistanis have offshore money for a reason

I think IMF will throw enough money and CSF will be resumed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

Everyone should go on Twitter and retweet these and like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Keep it coming Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Love Love:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513229686532448265


Jazzbot said:


> View attachment 832963


he is sure PDF member

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HttpError

hussain0216 said:


> I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will
> 
> 32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm


I wholeheartedly support this idea. In fact, I was just quoting one of my friends the same to pull backs funds from RDA and stop remittances and see how things start going.


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

baqai said:


> 1. America na manzoor, so all those living in USA or have green card should surrender their citizenship and green card in protest and should immediately come back
> 
> 2. No more investing in America in terms of spending while tourism, so no more vacations to America
> 
> 3. While asking everyone to come out, it's Ramzan and mauqa bhi acha hai and we are following Riast-e-Madina so might as well arrange namaz e taravee there, sawab bhi mil jaye ga


No We need some Trojan Horses in America


----------



## SQ8

Are the protests being covered by any international channel? No

Do the protesters represent even 2% of the population? Unlikely

Will the protestors ever turn violent as such and truly look to shut down places? No

This means that at the end, regardless of their spirit the protestors will not achieve much and that is what those in power now are quietly relying on, celebrating in private, either with women(or men) in Hotels and with Pegs.

Come Eid, this will all be done and forgotten as the new government takes loans or uses artificial means to provide these goldfish temporary relief from high petrol prices and a lowered dollar for imports. 

I cannot say that violence is the answer, but without the numbers these middle class "get in a car and bring Kurkure" protests wont go anywhere.

The only hope is that they awaken those who could(but shouldn't) use force to incite change but then it also leads to a worse outcome(initially).

Sadly for Pakistanis - this is the end of their "Spring".

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

ایون فیلڈ کے باہر تصادم کا خدشہ، پی ٹی آئی اور ن لیگ آمنے سامنے

Fear of clash outside Avonfield, PTI and PML-N face to face

#ARYNewsUrdu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusufjee

MisterSyed said:


> Sometimes i think Bajwa is the Harry Maguire of Pakistan Army. Performs well for the Opponents , Never Fails to Dissapoint his Team. Yet he gets Played everygame. Has costed Man United the Entire Season with his Own Goals .


HAHA. WTF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*راتوں رات عمران خان کی پاپولیرٹی اتنی بڑھا دی ۔ مجھے تو عمران خان اور باجوے کی ملی بھگت لگ رہی ہے



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513229471075414016*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @SIPRA @waz @Windjammer
> 
> 
> Do you hear the Slogan of *PakKashmiris *now becoming the *Slogan of All Paks?*
> 
> _Azaadi!_
> 
> _Azaadi!_
> 
> _Hum lay kay rahain gae Azaadi!!!_
> 
> The *Safr e Azaadi *has started...* Manzal maloom ast!*
> 
> 
> The first battle is between:
> 
> *Pidrum Sultan Bood *Vs. *Pidrum Ghulaam Bood*
> 
> 
> _Hum dakhain gae!_
> 
> 
> Mangus




Bro, nice to read your post on this. Hope to see more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SaadH

Hussain93 said:


> I Am tlp supporter but Will always support nationalist leader against pro western currupt sellouts . I hope tlp start supporting pti on this issue Just for the sake of national dignity and honour.


App kay mai baap chhotay Rizvi fauj kay payroll par hian, has already condemned IK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusufjee

SQ8 said:


> Are the protests being covered by any international channel? No
> 
> Do the protesters represent even 2% of the population? Unlikely
> 
> Will the protestors ever turn violent as such and truly look to shut down places? No
> 
> This means that at the end, regardless of their spirit the protestors will not achieve much and that is what those in power now are quietly relying on, celebrating in private, either with women(or men) in Hotels and with Pegs.
> 
> Come Eid, this will all be done and forgotten as the new government takes loans or uses artificial means to provide these goldfish temporary relief from high petrol prices and a lowered dollar for imports.
> 
> I cannot say that violence is the answer, but without the numbers these middle class "get in a car and bring Kurkure" protests wont go anywhere.
> 
> The only hope is that they awaken those who could(but shouldn't) use force to incite change but then it also leads to a worse outcome(initially).
> 
> Sadly for Pakistanis - this is the end of their "Spring".


Bhai ji you are such a party pooper. you poopoo

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hareeb

No option to post videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ziaulislam said:


> CSF




You mean the fund for toppling out the PM IK govt.


----------



## 313ghazi

Pakistani awam is alive. My heart has been moved, my people live on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SQ8

yusufjee said:


> Bhai ji you are such a party pooper. you poopoo


Exactly - a *party*.. like all PTI *parties *before it. Not actual meaningful social change.


----------



## Pappa Alpha

yusufjee said:


> Bhai ji you are such a party pooper. you poopoo


I don't think I have ever heard anything positive from this account. Anyways, we shouldn't focus on foreigner's opinions.


----------



## hussain0216

SQ8 said:


> Are the protests being covered by any international channel? No
> 
> Do the protesters represent even 2% of the population? Unlikely
> 
> Will the protestors ever turn violent as such and truly look to shut down places? No
> 
> This means that at the end, regardless of their spirit the protestors will not achieve much and that is what those in power now are quietly relying on, celebrating in private, either with women(or men) in Hotels and with Pegs.
> 
> Come Eid, this will all be done and forgotten as the new government takes loans or uses artificial means to provide these goldfish temporary relief from high petrol prices and a lowered dollar for imports.
> 
> I cannot say that violence is the answer, but without the numbers these middle class "get in a car and bring Kurkure" protests wont go anywhere.
> 
> The only hope is that they awaken those who could(but shouldn't) use force to incite change but then it also leads to a worse outcome(initially).
> 
> Sadly for Pakistanis - this is the end of their "Spring".



That's why we have to react with self imposed economic sanctions, remove our investments, they think we are a cash cow they can use freely

When they realise the economic consequences of their chori then they will wake up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussain93

SaadH said:


> App kay mai baap chhotay Rizvi fauj kay payroll par hian, has already condemned IK...


They condemned him for trying to be munafiq by taking in lotas ,trying to make europe happy by Killing tens of their members ,one ambassador was not worth IT all . He was not honest but thats Because in my opinions ,zaani Khan was Being led by cleanshave generals who are basicly the reason we are where we are.

You may say that but their leadership had Hinted a lot of Times how the generals are the ppl behind the scene of all these anti islamic wave created and supported by present setup. 

Molvi ain't dumb like cleanshave ,they know all! why do you think fazlur rahman is totally anti generals ? Hé knows the working of our munafiq pro America nawaz generals and he knows first take Care of generals , average cleanshave Will fall in Line when mullah Come to rule.


----------



## Asimzranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 832943



I always liked him, even before he became PM. To go from a professional cricket player to the prime minister of a country like Pakistan is quite the accomplishment. It also seems like he's handling this whole situation very well.

You look at this pic and you can tell right away the man commands huge respect. Moreover, he has this particular presence that makes everyone notice him without saying a word, just like in that pic. 

No wonder millions are out protesting his removal which is rather strange that there is such a thing as a "no confidence vote". But that's actually a good thing only if it's used to remove someone who's not meeting the requirements of being a leader. I don't pretend to know all the details, but it seems like he has the support of millions of Pakistanis taking the streets in different cities which says a lot. Hopefully he gets reinstated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SaadH

hussain0216 said:


> That's why we have to react with self imposed economic sanctions, remove our investments, they think we are a cash cow they can use freely
> 
> When they realise the economic consequences of their chori then they will wake up


Amreeka bahadur has always bankrolled these crooks with unlimited loans in the past and will do so again...I believe they will avoid any CAD related issues and will also bring dollar down. Inflation will remain high as it was during Nawaz's last tenure, but _dallar_ was low so the dumb awam were distracted by that...

Back to consumption based economy on heavy external borrowing...local industries and production in for a tough time ahead.


----------



## Inception-06

PTI should invest time in good governance studies for his Party workers, MNAs, MPs to bring better performance, and start with making KPK the new south Korea, then they don't need all this tamasha, and abusing the military is senseless because till now there are not any broken laws by the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.
نور جہاں کے پترو یہ دیکھ لو​




.,.,


----------



## SQ8

Pappa Alpha said:


> I don't think I have ever heard anything positive from this account. Anyways, we shouldn't focus on foreigner's opinions.


Said the IP from Canada. Hypocrites as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*اب یہ تو معاملہ الٹا پڑ گیا باجوے چیری بلاسم قطری اور بلو کے ابا کو*

*پبلک راک باجوہ شاک
لوگوں کو ہم نے اتنا برا بھلا کہا کہ غیرت مند تو کیا اب تو اصلی کے دلال بھی کام دھندہ چھوڑ کر غیرت کے مظاہرے پر چلے گئے ہیں *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513229747593043971

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Asimzranger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513237474591617026


----------



## SaadH

Hussain93 said:


> They condemned him for trying to be munafiq by taking in lotas ,trying to make europe happy by Killing tens of their members ,one ambassador was not worth IT all . He was not honest but thats Because in my opinions ,zaani Khan was Being led by cleanshave generals who are basicly the reason we are where we are.
> 
> You may say that but their leadership had Hinted a lot of Times how the generals are the ppl behind the scene of all these anti islamic wave created and supported by present setup. Molvi ain't dumb like cleanshave ,they know all why do you think fazlur rahman is totally anti generals ? Hé know the working of our munafiq pro America nawaz generals.


Bhai jaan agar aap itnay achay muslaman ho tu yeh batao Islam mein zaani saza ka martakab kab hota hai?

Aap kay paas chaar shahid hain jin hoN nay penetration dekhi? 

Also, Chhotay Rizvi condemned him few days ago and declared that he will join the struggle against him, meaning he will join hands with looters, thieves and terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V. Makarov

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, I AM IN CONTACT WITH 5 PEOPLE FROM KARACHI, LAHORE, FAISALABAD, PESHAWAR AND ISLAMABAD. AND* I AM PROUD TO SAY THAT THE NATION OF PAKISTAN HAS INDEED WOKEN UP*. THE PEOPLE HAVE NOW OPENLY STARTED CALLING OUT STATE INSTITUTIONS FOR PLAYING A PART IN THE FOREIGN SPONSORED REGIME CHANGE. 

ACCORDING TO MY SOURCES, AT 6PM PAKISTAN TIME, THE ESTABLISHMENT DIRECTED ALL MEDIA CHANNELS TO NOT REPORT EVEN A SINGLE JALSA. HOWEVER, OF THE 25 OR SO LOCAL CHANNELS, ONLY ARY CONTINUES TO PROVE ITS METTLE, AND IS REPORTING REAL-TIME.

OUTSIDE LAAL HAVELI IN RAWALPINDI, PEOPLE ARE CHANTING "*CHAUKIDAR CHOR HAI*", WHILE IN ISLAMABAD, THEY DEMAND THE SLAUGHTER OF THE SUPREME COURT JUDGES. 

I AM GENUINELY CONCERNED, THAT AFTER IMRAN KHAN'S JALSA AT PESHAWAR ON WEDNESDAY, THE WHOLE COUNTRY MIGHT PLUNGE INTO A CIVIL WAR. THANK YOU BAJWA AND BANDIAL NEXUS, FOR PLUNGING PAKISTAN INTO THIS MESS.

THE SOCIAL MEDIA HAS UNANIMOUSLY DEMANDED THE RESIGNATION OF BAJWA..... FOR HOW LONG CAN THE ESTABLISHMENT SUSTAIN THIS OBLITERATION OF PUBLIC IMAGE? HAS PERMANENT DAMAGE BEEN DONE?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Thrust_Vector998

SQ8 said:


> Are the protests being covered by any international channel? No
> 
> Do the protesters represent even 2% of the population? Unlikely
> 
> Will the protestors ever turn violent as such and truly look to shut down places? No
> 
> This means that at the end, regardless of their spirit the protestors will not achieve much and that is what those in power now are quietly relying on, celebrating in private, either with women(or men) in Hotels and with Pegs.
> 
> Come Eid, this will all be done and forgotten as the new government takes loans or uses artificial means to provide these goldfish temporary relief from high petrol prices and a lowered dollar for imports.
> 
> I cannot say that violence is the answer, but without the numbers these middle class "get in a car and bring Kurkure" protests wont go anywhere.
> 
> The only hope is that they awaken those who could(but shouldn't) use force to incite change but then it also leads to a worse outcome(initially).
> 
> Sadly for Pakistanis - this is the end of their "Spring".


The public image of the army has been significantly damaged. Would take decades to rebuild that. I myself was an avid military supporter, but now I just feel betrayed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusufjee

I think they need to protest outside parliament against the crime minister's appointment.


----------



## SaadH

Asimzranger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513237474591617026


Time for Army to unleash their B team, MQM's target killers to reign the people of Karachi back into the feet of Altaf...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Salza

This will give lots of hope to PTI leadership. I wasn't expecting this much of protests seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513219427185172495

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## V. Makarov

Jazzbot said:


> View attachment 832963



I am genuinely scared of the day when our military starts to employ the use of facial recognition with the help of China to oppress Pakistanis in a more systematic manner. Just imagine, once you are seen with such a placard, the establishment will mark you forever in their database. You won't be able to get jobs, loans, education, and health services in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SQ8

Thrust_Vector998 said:


> The public image of the army has been significantly damaged. Would take decades to rebuild that. I myself was an avid military supporter, but now I just feel betrayed.


It definitely has been - and part of it was going to happen due to the already perceived military (rather Army) interference in the political system. So regardless of the Supreme Court's rather blatant hypocrisy in the last 3 days(even if part of the interpretation of the law was correct) they will be ignored and the military be the prime target after the PPP and PML(N)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asimzranger

just look at the twitter trends


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513225594280071175
.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

V. Makarov said:


> I am genuinely scared of the day when our military starts to employ the use of facial recognition with the help of China to oppress Pakistanis in a more systematic manner. Just imagine, once you are seen with such a placard, the establishment will mark you forever in their database. You won't be able to get jobs, loans, education, and health services in Pakistan.


Ahem - part of it.. might already be in the deployment phase in certain areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Army Chief impeach ho sakta hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EvoluXon

That's SUO MOTO by public dear..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Saaathiyo Jaag Utha Ha Saraaaa Wataaan.

Pakistan Zindabad, Imran Khan Wapis Aye ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asimzranger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513242476307431428

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

MisterSyed said:


> Lemme Guess Tusi wi Nooni O?


Nooop. I just think Immi is a lying prick and a threat to national security.


----------



## OverandOut

hussain0216 said:


> I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will
> 
> 32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm


You have to remember all those who send money is either for their business or for family support.
It is not that easy man.
The only way forward is to completely change the system and we all know what that means.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

RAMPAGE said:


> Nachlo. Adiala jail tayar kee ja rahi hai apkay imandar choron kai liay.


You typed this while eating Briyani? hana?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Cash GK

RAMPAGE said:


> Nooop. I just think Immi is a lying prick and a threat to national security.


People like You are real security threat.idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lastofthepatriots

It’s good to see that Imran Khan will be going back to his roots and starting fresh. Tsunami incoming from Container Don aka Kaptaan Pakistan aka Batsman aka Klean Bowler aka Daku Interceptor. Sheikh Rashid is already gathering his constituency(Pindi Boiz) outside lal haveli and clowning Shabaz Shareef.

Bajwa is pissing his pants and calling his handlers in Washington non stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## V. Makarov

RAMPAGE said:


> We have seen TLP bring the country to a halt, and TLP is a minority cult - like the PTI is today.



Dear @RAMPAGE
I am Donald Lu, Assistant Secretary of State for South and Central Asian Affairs. My expectations for you were low, but holy sh*t, you have reached patwari levels that were not even predicted by our super-computers. You can be of great help to my administration. Please provide us your home address, so we can mail you five(5) boxes of grade-A "Chicken Biryani", and five(5) "qeemay walay naan".

Yours sincerely,
Donald Lu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
32


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam




yusufjee said:


> I think they need to protest outside parliament against the crime minister's appointment.




Given the anti-army (leadership) slogans, I fear, if these crowds ultimately decide to move towards cantonment areas near/in their cities. Things could get really tricky if things start to move in that direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @SIPRA @waz @Windjammer
> 
> 
> Do you hear the Slogan of *PakKashmiris *now becoming the *Slogan of All Paks?*
> 
> _Azaadi!_
> 
> _Azaadi!_
> 
> _Hum lay kay rahain gae Azaadi!!!_
> 
> The *Safr e Azaadi *has started...* Manzal maloom ast!*
> 
> 
> The first battle is between:
> 
> *Pidrum Sultan Bood *Vs. *Pidrum Ghulaam Bood*
> 
> 
> _Hum dakhain gae!_
> 
> 
> Mangus



What a difference between yesterday's and today's night.

My nephew has just returned from Libery Market. He tells me, it is massive and marvelous, and still going.

I hope that Bajwa's "kaampain" are "taanging".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Islamabad......





.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## V. Makarov

SQ8 said:


> Ahem - part of it.. might already be in the deployment phase in certain areas.


I will fight to death for the privacy of men and women, and the freedom of assembly, political expression, and free speech (limited only by shariah). If facial recognition is indeed deployed in Pakistan, then this is very concerning.


----------



## Salza

Jazzbot said:


> View attachment 832994


Lol even anti IK journalists are surprised to see these protests in so many cities of Pakistan at the same time. Something unprecedented going on. Despite of media blackout, prominent media persons have started taking a note.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Hazaron saal nargis apni be noori per roti ha ,
Bari mushkil se hota ha chaman mey deeda war paida

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asimzranger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513244887285522433

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
7


----------



## yusufjee

IbnAbdullah said:


> Salaam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the anti-army (leadership) slogans, I fear, if these crowds ultimately decide to move towards cantonment areas near/in their cities. Things could get really tricky if things start to move in that direction.


They cant kill 2 crore voters who support PTI.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Cash GK said:


> People like You are real security threat.idiot


Sir @RAMPAGE bhai ka mazaak na arao. Woh sasti shopper wali sharab pi kar zehni mareez ban chuka he. Dua paro uske liye. Thanks.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
9 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Asimzranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
20


----------



## Black.Mamba

Asimzranger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513244887285522433


This looks like Liberty Lahore, and who says Lahore is a Sharif stronghold? Beggars and Beghairit's only live in palace of jati umrah.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
3


----------



## uzbi aka viper



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Black.Mamba said:


> This looks like Liberty Lahore, and who says Lahore is a Sharif stronghold? Beggars and Beghairit's only live in palace of jati umrah.



It’s even more wild in Karachi. MQM di hun bori band.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HttpError

V. Makarov said:


> I am genuinely scared of the day when our military starts to employ the use of facial recognition with the help of China to oppress Pakistanis in a more systematic manner. Just imagine, once you are seen with such a placard, the establishment will mark you forever in their database. You won't be able to get jobs, loans, education, and health services in Pakistan.



O bhai this is Pakistan, not China, They still can't digitize Normal day to day work or can't save their NADRA data from hacking and you think they can implement AI and all this surveillance? lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## hussain0216

Munib said:


> You have to remember all those who send money is either for their business or for family support.
> It is not that easy man.
> The only way forward is to completely change the system and we all know what that means.



Billions more are sent in addition, cutting them now will put unprecedented pressure on Pakistan


----------



## V. Makarov

Asimzranger said:


> View attachment 833007



Dear @Asimzranger 
I am Donald Lu, Assistant Secretary of State for South and Central Asian Affairs. Insan da puttar ban ja, anni diya.

Yours Sincerely,
Donald Lu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
16


----------



## N.Siddiqui

IbnAbdullah said:


> Salaam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the anti-army (leadership) slogans, I fear, if these crowds ultimately decide to move towards cantonment areas near/in their cities. Things could get really tricky if things start to move in that direction.



Check again, almost all are like 'imported hukumat na manzoor', pro PM IK, anti PDM, some are like Chowkidar Chorr hai...not a single anti Bajwa, or specific to Bajwa(name). 

There are many more slogans...haven't come across anti Bajwa.


----------



## RAMPAGE

lastofthepatriots said:


> Sir @RAMPAGE bhai ka mazaak na arao. Woh sasti shopper wali sharab pi kar zehni mareez ban gya he. Dua paro uske liye. Thanks.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Danish Moazzam

N.Siddiqui said:


> Check again, almost all are like 'imported hukumat na manzoor', pro PM IK, anti PDM, some are like Chowkidar Chorr hai...not a single anti Bajwa, or specific to Bajwa(name).
> 
> There are many more slogans...haven't come across anti Bajwa.



Search for #BajwaSurrender


----------



## yusufjee

Black.Mamba said:


> This looks like Liberty Lahore, and who says Lahore is a Sharif stronghold? Beggars and Beghairit's only live in palace of jati umrah.


To be honest this still does not reflect the jahil lahoris. They are all sitting inside celebrating SS. Lahore is still PMLN's


----------



## Black.Mamba

V. Makarov said:


> Dear @Asimzranger
> I am Donald Lu, Assistant Secretary of State for South and Central Asian Affairs. Insan da puttar ban ja, anni diya.
> 
> Yours Sincerely,
> Donald Lu.
> View attachment 833011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 833012​


Bhai Donald lu, dur fitay mu


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




.,.,,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SQ8

RAMPAGE said:


> View attachment 833009
> View attachment 833019


I mean he did say 20 years so we still have 3 more to go. 
Problem is that Imran Khan will be.. 72 or so when it comes so that rebirth will need a lot of Ensure. 

The deep state(or whatever those secret Lizard men or Chipkali men are for Pakistan) continues to try and "push" things along but at the end these are people with families and personal interests as well. What wins at the end is what decides the fate of Pakistan many a times.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

V. Makarov said:


> I will fight to death for the privacy of men and women, and the freedom of assembly, political expression, and free speech (limited only by shariah). If facial recognition is indeed deployed in Pakistan, then this is very concerning.



Chinese can’t grow facial hair that’s why it works for them. Your facial scanning black magic doesn’t work on Pakistani mard e momin chads.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
12


----------



## Thorough Pro

This is the Naya Pakistan that Imran Khan promised.
Pakistan is finally becoming one Nation united against the tyranny of ruling thieves and Lotas.

PTI should control this uprising and direct it for demanding new elections and continue it on daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513249602086092804

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V. Makarov

lastofthepatriots said:


> Chinese can’t grow facial hair that’s why it works for them. Your facial scanning black magic doesn’t work on Pakistani* mard e momin chads.*



Did someone say Mard-e-Momin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Bleek

HttpError said:


> O bhai this is Pakistan, not China, They still can't digitize Normal day to day work or can't save their NADRA data from hacking and you think they can implement AI and all this surveillance? lol


In Gwadar they will, it's being built by the provision of the Chinese, not a single person will be present in Gwadar without the authorities knowing


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513237048651816961

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Asimzranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## yusufjee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513249148065091586

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
10


----------



## Thinker3

They have now stopped even Ary and Bol from showing protests.


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513240464438308868

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Asimzranger

yusufjee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513249148065091586


lol used mala pay nazar khuwaja ki

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513251018578014219

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SQ8

lastofthepatriots said:


> Chinese can’t grow facial hair that’s why it works for them. Your facial scanning black magic doesn’t work on Pakistani mard e momin chads.


Pretty easily. This isnt the early 2000s. Your iphone can recognize your face behind a mask so even basic cameras can do a little bit.


----------



## Winchester

Masha Allah 

Charged crowd. 

A resignation and fresh elections within 3 months and all can be forgiven. 

Concerned authorities should not push this further.


----------



## 313ghazi

V. Makarov said:


> I am genuinely scared of the day when our military starts to employ the use of facial recognition with the help of China to oppress Pakistanis in a more systematic manner. Just imagine, once you are seen with such a placard, the establishment will mark you forever in their database. You won't be able to get jobs, loans, education, and health services in Pakistan.



Don't worry bro, it's purana Pakistan. 5000 rs in the right pocket and you'll be wiped off the database. Another 5000 and you'll be a recipient of Benazir income support too.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
11


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513251654719918080

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
5


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Thinker3 said:


> They have now stopped even Ary and Bol from showing protests.



Bajwa is having panic attacks and drinking single malt whiskey while getting his phone calls hung up on by his handlers in Washington. He can still live if he resigns and quietly relocates to his condo in Palm beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513244887285522433

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Asimzranger

This is the naya Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
8


----------



## Thinker3

I think they are also messing with the twitter, yesterday there were 2 hastags of imported hakumat one crossed 2 million and one 1.5 million, today 1 hour ago it was showing 2 million and now 1.5 million, you guys know what is happening here?





Pakistan | Twitter trending hashtag and topics today | trends24.in


#خان_تیری_جرأت_کو_سلام, Emily, New Zealand, Shahid Afridi, Ayla Malik - Today's top Twitter trends and hashtags at Pakistan. Find what's trending now in your city, country or worldwide.




trends24.in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513244887285522433


Have to admit, all the emotional dialogue in Sinf-e-Ahan could not pull this type of thing off



Thinker3 said:


> I think they are also messing with the twitter, yesterday there were 2 hastags of imported hakumat one crossed 2 million and one 1.5 million, today 1 hour ago it was showing 2 million and now 1.5 million, you guys know what is happening here?


You can as a state reach out to social media to help with managing a crises. Also, all of Twitter moderation centers that connect to Pakistan are located in India so managing it can be done easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513236176618106884

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lastofthepatriots

SQ8 said:


> Pretty easily. This isnt the early 2000s. Your iphone can recognize your face behind a mask so even basic cameras can do a little bit.



Their black magic will be thwarted with with mard e momin white magic.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...-outsmart-facial-recognition-tech-2019-10?amp

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Thinker3 said:


> I think they are also messing with the twitter, yesterday there were 2 hastags of imported hakumat one crossed 2 million and one 1.5 million, today 1 hour ago it was showing 2 million and now 1.5 million, you guys know what is happening here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan | Twitter trending hashtag and topics today | trends24.in
> 
> 
> #خان_تیری_جرأت_کو_سلام, Emily, New Zealand, Shahid Afridi, Ayla Malik - Today's top Twitter trends and hashtags at Pakistan. Find what's trending now in your city, country or worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trends24.in




Rest assured can't mess with the hearts and minds of the people...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Trango Towers said:


> Bullets matter...nothing else works in Pakistan
> 
> Start with those that took the bribes



I heard that the chameleon PTI people changing sides were sequestered in some hotel by PMLN - so they could not be approached to come back to PTI?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakstallion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513250044190724100
Karachi. Bajwa and those covering for him will inshallah be on the wrong side of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Crimson Blue said:


> IMO, more important issue is coming local body elections of Punjab.
> 
> What is PTI doing about that?



If this is the trend they wont be organized.


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513222871828545538


----------



## Windjammer

Savak said:


> These protests will fizzle out. Peaceful protests Puraman Ehtejaj is useless. Only an Iran 1979 revolution will work


Exactly, like one of those Lotas who switched sides was asked, how will you face the people in streets?.... He very convincingly said, the Pakistanis have a short memory, they will soon forget. 
Peoples power and rage needs to be directed towards all those involved in this treason including the SC.... else they will start losing hope.


----------



## GumNaam

spoke to relatives in karachi and pindi...the movement is MASSIVE, it's surreal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Thorough Pro said:


> This is the Naya Pakistan that Imran Khan promised.
> Pakistan is finally becoming one Nation united against the tyranny of ruling thieves and Lotas.
> 
> PTI should control this uprising and direct it for demanding new elections and continue it on daily basis.


Daily protests and shutter down strikes need to take place till new elections. Pti pyaare allies Pmlq also need to join.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## imranyounus

Asimzranger said:


> This is the naya Pakistan
> View attachment 833032


Some people here questing if these people will face bullets for IK. 

I have a question for them will any jawan have courage to shoot at these kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513249679609323521

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Pakstallion said:


> Massive rallies everywhere, with horrible slogans. “Yeh jo mulk a chawkidar hai…”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513207087232430089
> What has Bajwa done to our beautiful country….
> 
> Just know that this is what allying with Ali Wazir, SAATH forum, Mohsin Dawar will lead to, they only wanted to cut the link between our army and our qom. Imagine how happy they must be at this.
> May Allah protect and preserve my Pakistan.



Chowkidar chor hai... 

In Pindi of all places!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Bilal9 said:


> I heard that the chameleon PTI people changing sides were sequestered in some hotel by PMLN - so they could not be approached to come back to PTI?



Yes. For a few days, about 10 days back. But, when reported, by media, they were shifted to other places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513226707188482049

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Wig wearing whores should also be taken to cleaners along with jurnails. And as I have been saying that when courts are prostitutes of elite then only way is mob justice. Make such an example of crooks that even their relatives should stop acknowledging association with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## khail007

Crimson Blue said:


> If Shobaz Sharif is not in power yet, then who is asking T.V channels to filter out these protests?



Dear, this is Pakistan, in the last 30 years they augmented all the institutes with their stooges. Remember, why Musharaf overthrew the NS?
A favorite in PA to be prepared to be nominated as successor to Musharaf, while he was on a Sri Lanka visit.
I tried to find the details somewhere on the forum but un-successful, there are some details:
Mr. Mohammed Pervaiz Malik (Late) PMLN MNA died last year his son (Ali Pervaiz Malik) was elected as MNA.
CJofP Mr. Bandyal's daughter married to Mr. Ali Pervaiz
Mr. Mohammed Pervaiz Malik was the brother of Abdul Qayyum Malik, for the history of Qayyum Malik you could click the below link, also watch the movie 'GODFATHER' may you give some idea how these mafias work to control the state of Pakistan against any popular uprising:









Justice Qayyum’s profile


LAHORE, Aug 1: Justice Malik Muhammad Qayyum (retired), who has been appointed as attorney general, was born to...



www.dawn.com


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513253097824735233

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## waz

I'm doing a rally in my home. Looking forward to the big London one.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513253073543647236

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah_G

Imran khan left western world to stand alongside poor Pakistani. But unlike us he’s not Abandoning Pakistan. He’s going to fix so what’re we doing to fix it? We live good life’s out here but are we willing to go back and stand alongside him and raise our voices and fight with him to fix the system?

Tomorrow something happenes in our house or someone takes it over illegally, are you going to sit idle and abandon our house or fight to get back?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Verve

Street clashes resulted in SC take up Panama case .. this is a teaser for establishment and judiciary for what's to come!

Now let them arrest IK!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513253063850614792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

If all the channels except one is not showing the protests even before the government is formed, it is not very difficult to guess who is behind that ban.

In a couple of cities, PTA has slowed down the internet too. At the moment, not looking good. These "peaceful" protests would have resulted in an immediate announcement of new elections in civilized countries. In Pakistan, until you disturb the government by force, these protests do a little damage only.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IceCold

V. Makarov said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, I AM IN CONTACT WITH 5 PEOPLE FROM KARACHI, LAHORE, FAISALABAD, PESHAWAR AND ISLAMABAD. AND* I AM PROUD TO SAY THAT THE NATION OF PAKISTAN HAS INDEED WOKEN UP*. THE PEOPLE HAVE NOW OPENLY STARTED CALLING OUT STATE INSTITUTIONS FOR PLAYING A PART IN THE FOREIGN SPONSORED REGIME CHANGE.
> 
> ACCORDING TO MY SOURCES, AT 6PM PAKISTAN TIME, THE ESTABLISHMENT DIRECTED ALL MEDIA CHANNELS TO NOT REPORT EVEN A SINGLE JALSA. HOWEVER, OF THE 25 OR SO LOCAL CHANNELS, ONLY ARY CONTINUES TO PROVE ITS METTLE, AND IS REPORTING REAL-TIME.
> 
> OUTSIDE LAAL HAVELI IN RAWALPINDI, PEOPLE ARE CHANTING "*CHAUKIDAR CHOR HAI*", WHILE IN ISLAMABAD, THEY DEMAND THE SLAUGHTER OF THE SUPREME COURT JUDGES.
> 
> I AM GENUINELY CONCERNED, THAT AFTER IMRAN KHAN'S JALSA AT PESHAWAR ON WEDNESDAY, THE WHOLE COUNTRY MIGHT PLUNGE INTO A CIVIL WAR. THANK YOU BAJWA AND BANDIAL NEXUS, FOR PLUNGING PAKISTAN INTO THIS MESS.
> 
> THE SOCIAL MEDIA HAS UNANIMOUSLY DEMANDED THE RESIGNATION OF BAJWA..... FOR HOW LONG CAN THE ESTABLISHMENT SUSTAIN THIS OBLITERATION OF PUBLIC IMAGE? HAS PERMANENT DAMAGE BEEN DONE?


These madarchods even took electricity from 9PM to 12AM. This was the same time massive protests were going on and they still think that such cheap stunts will keep the nation into oblivion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
5


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513228197961375749


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513227762298986496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Here is the goosebump moment from Karachi. Aankhon main aansu na aaein tou paisay wapis:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513219584303812616


IceCold said:


> These madarchods even took electricity from 9PM to 12AM. This was the same time massive protests were going on and they still think that such cheap stunts will keep the nation into oblivion.


Lol.. cutting electricity would have forced more people to come out.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513252350445555713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

PakSword said:


> Here is the goosebump moment from Karachi. Aankhon main aansu na aaein tou paisay wapis:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513219584303812616
> 
> Lol.. cutting electricity would have forced more people to come out.


Mqm knows very well how much damage they did to themselves with one wrong move.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513246013011554308

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Chutiyas shutdown street lights on Multan Roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513242879552286720


----------



## PakSword

Sugarcane said:


> Chutiyas shutdown street lights on Multan Roads.


Who are they? Government hasn't been formed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513236224282046466


----------



## Sugarcane

PakSword said:


> Who are they? Government hasn't been formed yet.



Beggrs Jo chaddi Utaar k DoLand Lu k agay laity huay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

PakSword said:


> Who are they? Government hasn't been formed yet.



They who shall not be named.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yusufjee

I am wondering why is IK not out there. Is he under house arrest or is it some sort of a deal. He did say he will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513231159076958208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusufjee

lastofthepatriots said:


> They who shall not be named.


Ab kya karna no name ka. Ab to sab nangay ho chukay hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513192632033308673

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

yusufjee said:


> Ab kya karna no name ka. Ab to sab nangay ho chukay hain.



Just keep putting on the pressure. PA has to choose between Pakistani Awam or khakhi fraternal brother Bajwa.

If you guys really want to send a message, sell your houses and plots in DHA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

Bilal9 said:


> I heard that the chameleon PTI people changing sides were sequestered in some hotel by PMLN - so they could not be approached to come back to PTI?


You heard correctly


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513191812306853893


----------



## Black.Mamba

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513251230625468417

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Just block business at night for 2 more weeks. Bajwa apni geeli shalwar la k na maazrat kare phir btana 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513183825311924225

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shah_G

Imagine this crowd head towards these chors and ghaddars. Pakistan will be a clean state tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IceCold

Bajwa and that cheap whore of a justice Bandal should resign followed by a date for Fresh elections within 90 days. 
If not IK should give call to revolt period! Bohat ho gai bakwas. Raat ka 12 baja yeh apni maa ka lia adalat laga ker bhata tha or sitting PM ki application shaam 4 baja entertain nahi ker raha tha kah SC band ho gai ha.
#امپورٹڈ_حکومت_نامنظور

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513248740685004806

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

@Areesh I didn't realize Karachi would go back to Khan this quickly..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513251074009927681

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010

What an absolute disgrace! @PanzerKiel @blain2 @Stealth @Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
2 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

PakSword said:


> @Areesh I didn't realize Karachi would go back to Khan this quickly..



Everybody was pissed off with Khan’s economic performance, but I guess OS crashed and rebooted when they saw all the former jackals dancing and high-fiving eachother at the assembly. Data recovery has been initiated.

Now the Trojan virus Bajwa needs to be wiped out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513243827401854986

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## IceCold

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513251074009927681


Proud of my City. We stand with IK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

lol... Tumhata baap hoga bhikari:

Kal se buhat down tha.. aaj sakun se sounga.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513228593693929473

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Clock Tower Faisalabad*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513239382098169865

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black.Mamba

Phir aaj adalat nahi lagani SC ya HC mai ??

Yeh awam ka suo moto hai 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513249544095649792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513262597738487809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Windjammer said:


> Exactly, like one of those Lotas who switched sides was asked, how will you face the people in streets?.... He very convincingly said, the Pakistanis have a short memory, they will soon forget.


US, Pakistanis, Indians, etc all have short memory. The art is to keep it alive. A good journalist never let it story die and a politician his issue/stance die. IK is fighter and he repeats a lot. It may work. People still cry on Hz Hussain RA shahadat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Asimzranger

live Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## koolio

hussain0216 said:


> I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will
> 
> 32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm



This is precisely what I was saying before, overseas Pakistanis should stop sending money, the establishment needs to be a taught a lesson on this treacherous act.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Enigma SIG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513262557603184644

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513263639700070405

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Winchester

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513251792074641411 
Keep up the pressure

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

RAMPAGE said:


> Nooop. I just think Immi is a lying prick and a threat to national security.


Personal hatred never a good thing


----------



## zeeshan_1998

RAMPAGE said:


> Nachlo. Adiala jail tayar kee ja rahi hai apkay imandar choron kai liay.


try that and see what gonna happen to your Abu's


----------



## Danish Moazzam

Where is Imran khan. Is he under arrest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513236091305869312


----------



## PakSword

yusufjee said:


> Karachi never left Khan. They are 200 times more understanding than the jahils of Lahore. They know IK can't do much for them. 18th amendment in essence was breaking of the country.


Naa.. I am from Karachi.. PTI support diminished.. However, they couldn't accept foreign invasion.. Same for Lahore and other cities.. but I am focusing on Karachi as it was completely neglected due to, as you pointed out, 18th amendment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish Moazzam

If establishment takes out Imran tonight the game is over then?


----------



## yusufjee

Danish Moazzam said:


> Where is Imran khan. Is he under arrest?


Same Q.


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513261417226514443

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black.Mamba

Goenitz said:


> US, Pakistanis, Indians, etc all have short memory. The art is to keep it alive. A good journalist never let it story die and a politician his issue/stance die. IK is fighter and he repeats a lot. It may work. People still cry on Hz Hussain RA shahadat.


Don't worry this issue is not going to die. Today's protests were all spontaneous wait when IK gives the official call. 
My estimate is if it goes on like this for another 2 to 3 days, a core commander conference will be called a few people will be forcefully retired and the date of fresh elections will be announced, the damage of reputation army is taking is unprecedented and they cannot blindly follow COAS who is already serving on extension, they will have to put an end to it to save the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## cocomo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513263222002003969

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513266041920577539

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shah_G

Danish Moazzam said:


> If establishment takes out Imran tonight the game is over then?


That would be the dumbest move, with Imran out, people are mad but taking him out would make awam angry and all that anger will taken out on bajwa and these Chor tolla.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Asimzranger

voted 2 times for imran khan were arif alvi was contesting in Karachi will vote for him again inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513242135470002178

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Shahbaz bano ge? Na bhaee naa, Zardari bano ge? Na bhaee naa, Imran bano ge? Haan bhaee haan.. 

wow.. just wow crowd..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513234889017110541

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Danish Moazzam said:


> If establishment takes out Imran tonight the game is over then?



Imran is only a vassal or meme of the awam. People are pissed because they don’t want to be taken for a ride any longer by establishment and their kanjar political thugs. No more robbing, looting, and sucking of blood will be tolerated. If establishment touches Imran they will have dug their grave. This is not about Imran but about Pakistan. That’s why even non supporters of Imran are upset and siding with him.

Say no to slavery. Say no corrupt dynastic politicians. Say no to compromised Generals of PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513261267200491523

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513261933834739721

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513265450456653827

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## PakSword

Zarvan said:


> Half of pindi is shouting Chowkidar Gaddar hai


Really??

I think the next move of awam should be to organize protest in front of lifafas homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
5


----------



## Enigma SIG

Zarvan said:


> Half of pindi is shouting Chowkidar Gaddar hai


Chowkidaar vi kehnda hoe ga kaash me tawaif hondi 😬

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513230658675478529

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PakSword

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513230658675478529


I think it's Dubai


----------



## Crystal-Clear

RAMPAGE said:


> Nooop. I just think Immi is a lying prick and a threat to national security.


Noonie toon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

PakSword said:


> Really??
> 
> I think the next move of awam should be to organize protest in front of lifafas homes.



Bajwa and Co has really f**** up, he will go down as the most hated COAS in history. I don't know what his CC's are drinking but the perception is all it takes to bring down even countries.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513238014486532110

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Donald Lu 
Teri ben nu ....*******

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513266237446373377

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marcus-Aurelius

uzbi aka viper said:


> "mi 17 tum logo k pas b ha pakistanio"
> View attachment 833069
> 🤣 jokes apart.🤭



Have some respect for the deceased, regardless of nationality.


----------



## Black.Mamba

Does anyone have any updates on Hamid Mir and Saleem Lafafi?


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513245720672940041

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hakwa Nadro

RAMPAGE said:


> We have seen TLP bring the country to a halt, and TLP is a minority cult - like the PTI is today. Nacho jitna nachna hai. Rou lo jitna rina hai. Kuch nai milna.


Chowkidar CHOR HAI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## koolio

lastofthepatriots said:


> It’s good to see that Imran Khan will be going back to his roots and starting fresh. Tsunami incoming from Container Don aka Kaptaan Pakistan aka Batsman aka Klean Bowler aka Daku Interceptor. Sheikh Rashid is already gathering his constituency(Pindi Boiz) outside lal haveli and clowning Shabaz Shareef.
> 
> Bajwa is pissing his pants and calling his handlers in Washington non stop.


Oh yes, not just Bajwa but the whole damn establishment and that Bandar CJ should be made to pay for thier treacherous acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## uzbi aka viper

Marcus-Aurelius said:


> Have some respect for the deceased, regardless of nationality.


deleted 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Let pray for a revolution "a la française", and drag these haramkhors once for all and give them a painfull death on streets of islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Black.Mamba said:


> Does anyone have any updates on Hamid Mir and Saleem Lafafi?


Laqwa par chuka ha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal.

What a grand mess Bajwa has created…

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusufjee

Danish Moazzam said:


> If establishment takes out Imran tonight the game is over then?


Oh bhai itni lut maar nahi pari hui. Itna asaan nahi hota dunya kay itnay populat leader ko assassinate karn aaj kal and dont expect any reaction. KPK kay pathano nay hi GHQ ko lun pr chara dena hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513258414658437127

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Zarvan said:


> Half of pindi is shouting Chowkidar Gaddar hai



erm - what does that mean? - "Chowkidar Gaddar hai" ???


----------



## Marcus-Aurelius

uzbi aka viper said:


> deleted 👍



 On another note; I hope these protests continue until after Eid InshaAllah. We need to force elections within 3 months, the interim government should not be allowed to function. Nobody in their right mind would want Shehbaz Sharif as PM, Bilawal as FM, and Zardari as President. I think Bajwa & co have miscalculated and overreached this time around. The people will not forgive, and they will certainly not forget. IMRAN KHAN ZINDABAD!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uzbi aka viper



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Zarvan

PakSword said:


> Really??
> 
> I think the next move of awam should be to organize protest in front of lifafas homes.


In front of Lal Haveli it happened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakwa Nadro

RAMPAGE said:


> Nachlo. Adiala jail tayar kee ja rahi hai apkay imandar choron kai liay.


Whole of muslim world spitting on you right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## yusufjee

Ali_Baba said:


> erm - what does that mean? - "Chowkidar Gaddar hai" ???





Ali_Baba said:


> erm - what does that mean? - "Chowkidar Gaddar hai" ???


Watchman is a traitor. Watchman = Bajwa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513247418971734017

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Danish Moazzam said:


> If establishment takes out Imran tonight the game is over then?


Kharash bhi ayee tau aisi taisi ho jani hai.


----------



## uzbi aka viper

Marcus-Aurelius said:


> On another note; I hope these protests continue until after Eid InshaAllah. We need to force elections within 3 months, the interim government should not be allowed to function. Nobody in their right mind would want Shehbaz Sharif as PM, Bilawal as FM, and Zardari as President. I think Bajwa & co have miscalculated and overreached this time around. The people will not forgive, and they will certainly not forget. IMRAN KHAN ZINDABAD!


i really dont know what army have to do with all this...i always respected the institution.COAs is a COAs....if musharraf can be given guard of honour after his presidential tenure , surely army wont let humiliate bajwa at any cost, for them he is head of the institution , i have a feeling that pakistan today is very vulnerable because of this chaos, we should refrain from targeting coas.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

To whom it may concern.
Course correction kr lyo war jani dyo Gal baoon wad gyi e hun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

truthseeker2010 said:


> What an absolute disgrace! @PanzerKiel @blain2 @Stealth @Imran Khan
> 
> View attachment 833049
> 
> View attachment 833050
> 
> View attachment 833051


This is very dangerous for the army's image, few rogue generals or core commanders have played into the hands of the enemy, judiciary and other hidden hands are all part of this shit so called establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uzbi aka viper

well ab bahr se bhikari bheekh mangne pakistan aya karenge...welcome to purana pakistan.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## yusufjee

koolio said:


> This is very dangerous for the army's image, few rogue generals or core commanders have played into the hands of the enemy, judiciary and other hidden hands are all part of this shit so called establishment.


I wonder WTF is general nadeem raza doing. He should call the corps commander meeting ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.





,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shah_G

Best solution at the moment. Make it a lesson for next government’s note to f around with people rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## uzbi aka viper



Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## koolio

yusufjee said:


> I wonder WTF is general nadeem raza doing. He should call the corps commander meeting ASAP.



Agree if these protests continue much longer, general elections will have to be called and a caretaker government setup for three months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

People need to surround the GHQ where the Traitor In Chief and his Generals stay !! Surround them with hundreds and thousands of people so they know that People of Pakistan do not forgive SELL-OUTS !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusufjee

koolio said:


> Agree if these protests continue much longer, general elections will have to be called and a caretaker government setup for three months.


I said general nadeem raza not general elections

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## uzbi aka viper



Reactions: Haha Haha:
8


----------



## PakAlp

yusufjee said:


> I am wondering why is IK not out there. Is he under house arrest or is it some sort of a deal. He did say he will come.


He doesn't need to come out. The awaam will do justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

uzbi aka viper said:


> View attachment 833074


Some men are not for sale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

yusufjee said:


> I said general nadeem raza not general elections


I don't trust these so called generals they are all part of the same parcel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Amazing crowd. Shows that people are truly disgusted by the events. But would this pressure solve anything in terms of political gains for PTI?

We all know Shareefs couldn’t give a turd for people and their opinions. How would these protests help?

CJ bandar needs to be audited. He blatantly broke the laws to insert his favorite people in. CAOS needs to go. He will stand idle the same way if an enemy attacks while Shareef is in power.

Inept bunch of officials…

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

koolio said:


> I don't trust these so called generals they are all part of the same parcel.


3 other 4 stars Signed on National security committee minutes. Had the other three been sell outs bajwa would have never endorsed the letter. His hands were tighed due to those 3 men.

Bajwa has a few Corp commanders with him who are causing all this myhem. I hope institution does course correction by itself before its too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
4


----------



## HammerHead081

People must surround GHQ and let the message they are giving be known to the actual people who sold out country.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusufjee

MQM ko sahi loray lagay hain karachi mein aaj. Oho...

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

Best poster by miles

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513251345209438212

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
7


----------



## yusufjee

HammerHead081 said:


> People must surround GHQ and let the message they are giving be known to the actual people who sold out country.


I think this should have been done tonight. Ab sehri ka time aa gaya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black.Mamba

@Pindi Boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
20


----------



## PakFactor

lastofthepatriots said:


> Everybody was pissed off with Khan’s economic performance, but I guess OS crashed and rebooted when they saw all the former jackals dancing and high-fiving eachother at the assembly. Data recovery has been initiated.
> 
> Now the Trojan virus Bajwa needs to be wiped out.



Few things that have triggered this is IK bashing the US for this and Shobaz opening his mount as to why IK said "Absolutely Not" and "Beggars can't be choosers". Even a man who's broke and desperate will have some izat and ghairat in him, but Shobaz told the nation you had none.

I will tell you a story my father told me today: There was a lion cub (baby) that lost his parents, and he was raised by sheep's his whole life. An old lion who had no heir and at the end of his life noticed this lion within the sheep's. The old lion went and took this lion to a stream of water and saw both reflections and said to himself the old one is a lion and so am I, and he roared to attack the old one. The old lion stopped and told him, I did my job and wanted to let you know what your true nature is.

One thing everyone is neglecting is we had Anti-West/American sentiment before but this has blown it to another level, and US miscalculated as well they've now created a 220M hostile population. I also feel the establishment miscalculated the underlining current of IK popularity.

But this will turn out interesting lets see what happens, I just hope they tear down the Supreme Court and lynch that Banidal clown.



Black.Mamba said:


> View attachment 833078
> 
> @Pindi Boy



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hussain93

Sorry to say but the way ppl are dancing and doing almost boys mujra, Is totally clownish. I see no seriouseness in our conduct as a pakistani.alot of these ppl are in light mood which means one bullet fired Will cause all of these ppl to flee. Our ppl need some Grooming and aknowledge the sensitivities of the situation.

we are really infiltrated with enemies from buraucracy to politicians and not to forget even in our security institutions also. Its can go violent if the higher up see that that their throne is at stake.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Verve

Shireen Mazari (after giving scum Generals a history lesson): Someone said that we have a Deep Seated relationship, we have a Deep Seated SUBSERVIANT relationship!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

Dr. Strangelove said:


> 3 other 4 stars Signed on National security committee minutes. Had the other three been sell outs bajwa would have never endorsed the letter. His hands were tighed due to those 3 men.
> *
> Bajwa has a few Corp commanders with him who are causing all this myhem. I hope institution does course correction by itself before its too late.*



Can you elaborate regarding the bolded part.


----------



## Wikki019

Hussain93 said:


> Sorry to say but the way ppl are dancing and doing almost boys mujra, Is totally clownish. I see no seriouseness in our conduct as a pakistani.alot of these ppl are in light mood which means one bullet fired Will cause all of these ppl to flee. Our ppl need some Grooming and aknowledge the sensitivities of the situation.
> 
> we are really infiltrated with enemies from buraucracy to politicians and not to forget even in our security institutions also. Its can go violent if the higher up see that that their throne is at stake.


U dont get the fact it is not armies who fight wars, u fire one bullet and people will hate u to the core forever already enough damage has been done. Army should come to its senses now before its too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Acetic Acid

Iranians always looking for anti-US things😂😂


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513276824180117512

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
12


----------



## s@@d

yusufjee said:


> MQM ko sahi loray lagay hain karachi mein aaj. Oho...


no doubt about that. and for those 20 + aleem and jahangir. they gone on the wrong side of the history. .. Alhamdulillah we are standing on the right side. people will forget turkey in sha ALLAAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

Acetic Acid said:


> Iranians always looking for anti-US things😂😂
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513276824180117512


Hopefully Chinese and Russian news sources also post this

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.,.,




.,.,,.,.,,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## s@@d



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Patriot forever

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513254451624267779

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> @Areesh I didn't realize Karachi would go back to Khan this quickly..



Karachiites hate PPP. Mqm going in alliance with ppp made it easy for people of Karachi to make their decision

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Imad.Khan

Jazzbot said:


> View attachment 832994



This guy is staunch PMLN supporter, i don't think he would say that, must be a fake account


----------



## Wikki019

Kal IK ne pocha tha koi "koi reh to nahi gea mery khilaf" Aaj hum pochty hain Khan se koi dehaat ya qasba reh to nahi geya?

Kal unho ne ghair lia tha na aaj un ki kanpain tang rahi hain

Kal khan aik diary le ke nikla tha aaj tareekh likhi ja rahi hai.



Imad.Khan said:


> This guy is staunch PMLN supporter, i don't think he would say that, must be a fake account


He actually did

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusufjee

History has proven. Allah has killed every nimrood with a mosquito. Bajwa you little troublemaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

uzbi aka viper said:


> View attachment 833074





Pindi Boy said:


> Best poster by miles
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513251345209438212





s@@d said:


> View attachment 833081


Post translation please ✌️


----------



## waz

Black.Mamba said:


> View attachment 833078
> 
> @Pindi Boy



LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s@@d

Imad.Khan said:


> This guy is staunch PMLN supporter, i don't think he would say that, must be a fake account


no i checked its his official twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

_Nabil_ said:


> Post translation please ✌️


1st: US hadn't had enough money to buy ImranKhan so they bought scrap.
2nd: Stop giving your sister proposal to america (meaning US is not darling or suitable to make ally/family)
3rd: Opposition parties to supreme court "Daddy come quick"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## HttpError

PakSword said:


> Who are they? Government hasn't been formed yet.


They lurk in shadows, with an all-seeing eye of Mordor.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## s@@d

Wikki019 said:


> Kal IK ne pocha tha koi "koi reh to nahi gea mery khilaf" Aaj hum pochty hain Khan se koi dehaat ya qasba reh to nahi geya?
> 
> Kal unho ne ghair lia tha na aaj un ki kanpain tang rahi hain
> 
> Kal khan aik diary le ke nikla tha aaj tareekh likhi ja rahi hai.
> 
> 
> He actually did


that line made me cry. he was hopeless. he did not knew people will come in support. .. i was looking at his face and i was so ashamed that a person who is going through such painfull time and we cant do any thing for him. but alhamdulillah we as a naiton proved that we stand with our ture leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WinterFangs

America really ruined their image in Pakistan, it was already really bad, now it’s impossible for america to make its public image among the Pakistani public good. They could’ve helped imran khan, supported him and a independent Pakistan, they had choices, and clearly they wanted total control, this will make independent Pakistan much much closer to china, this will be a big game changer when it comes down to US vs China in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## tman786

Demonstration across UK, Bradford, Luton and London.

This is massive and I hope the establishment calls for early elections otherwise there will be a bloody revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513286063460126724

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dil_Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513275475874893827

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
3


----------



## koolio

Dr. Strangelove said:


> 3 other 4 stars Signed on National security committee minutes. Had the other three been sell outs bajwa would have never endorsed the letter. His hands were tighed due to those 3 men.
> 
> Bajwa has a few Corp commanders with him who are causing all this myhem. I hope institution does course correction by itself before its too late.


Thanks for the insight, time is running out fast for these traitors who are part of the hidden evil establishment.



tman786 said:


> Demonstration across UK, Bradford, Luton and London.
> 
> This is massive and I hope the establishment calls for early elections otherwise there will be a bloody revolution.


Let the bloody revolution come, establishment needs to go, enough is enough, Pakistan needs a new system, presidential system is the way forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## s@@d



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusufjee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513288844833132547
Yaar yeh pakistani qoum ka jo sense of humor hai na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Patriot forever



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## s@@d



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wikki019

Just if 40 50% of Overseas Pakistanies started using hundi hawala whole country and Army will be on knees and no america or IMF will be able to bail out. Please come to senses before it blows out of hand

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Patriot forever

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513141354267922434
Beghairat Ghaddar ki kuttay wali ho rahi hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

s@@d said:


> View attachment 833089


isnt he a PPP guy?


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513261131024027652
I love my city

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
6 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## R Wing

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,.,.,.
> View attachment 832937
> 
> ,.,.,.,


No no no sir, it is a historic verdict that is a win for democracy and the supremacy of the shitty constitution.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

I am not a begger so I choose to reject beggers, cowards. Crooks and beghairats.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## koolio

Patriot forever said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513141354267922434
> Beghairat Ghaddar ki kuttay wali ho rahi hai..


There was a big protest in Manchester too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.





,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Pindi Boy said:


> Best poster by miles
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513251345209438212

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## s@@d

Sainthood 101 said:


> isnt he a PPP guy?


i am followied him about a month ago and he is in support of IK. i was also suprised at first.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Steppe Wolff

Unprecedented. Huge Protests happening in cities which are thought to the forts of PML N like Faislabad. 

All that needs to be done now is to up the momentum and see how Bajwa & Co shits their pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Maula Jatt

s@@d said:


> i am followied him about a month ago and he is in support of IK. i was also suprised at first.


dude he is a life long jiyala thats crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Is there still a media blackout of the massive protests in support of the PTI & against this forced regime change to install corrupt puppets?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HttpError

Wikki019 said:


> Just if 40 50% of Overseas Pakistanies started using hundi hawala whole country and Army will be on knees and no america or IMF will be able to bail out. Please come to senses before it blows out of hand



This is what Overseas Pakistanis should know and should realize that people back home that they know their powers and are willing to use them if mistakes are not corrected. Overseas Pakistanis can stop sending remittances for just 1-2 months and see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Is there still a media blackout of the massive protests in support of the PTI & against this forced regime change to install corrupt puppets?



Does Bajwa still have a fragile ego?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## _Sherdils_

koolio said:


> There was a big protest in Manchester too


I was there. There were two seperate protests. I went at both 🙂

Some low levels things were said about Bajwa. 

Hint: The infamous K word is not limited to Zardari anymore



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513294926456537092

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Vortex

N.Siddiqui said:


> There must be some protest inside as well, armymen/soldiers/generals loves Imran Khan, except for some sold out Generals to the highest bidder.
> 
> In their heart...




No brother ! army should stay disciplined.
Like it or not.

Don’t forget that whenever a natural disaster happened, Army was always here for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gripen9

Sainthood 101 said:


> dude he is a life long jiyala thats crazy


Babar Awan & Aitezaz Ehsan have been supporting him since 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Hakwa Nadro

Pakistanis do not forget the military is from the people that is you. Call your children in the military and ask them to pressure their commanders, not easy but can be done. Same with the media / tv channels, call your children working for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Steppe Wolff said:


> Unprecedented. Huge Protests happening in cities which are thought to the forts of PML N like Faislabad.
> 
> All that needs to be done now is to up the momentum and see how Bajwa & Co shits their pants.


They think things will cool down and it seems they will


----------



## ziaulislam

Sainthood 101 said:


> isnt he a PPP guy?


He is not on social media
Fake


----------



## python-000

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513266237446373377


The only hope of PAKISTAN Sovranity & Prosparity is PM IK all Pakistanis must support him...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

ziaulislam said:


> They think things will cool down and it seems they will



Fellow PDFers

Is ki baatain nahi sunna. Yeh wicket k donon taraf khelta hai 

Mazai lai raha hai political garma garmi k

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

Areesh said:


> Fellow PDFers
> 
> Is ki baatain nahi sunna. Yeh wicket k donon taraf khelta hai
> 
> Mazai lai raha hai political garma garmi k


Split personality disorder


----------



## Dil_Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Dil_Pakistan said:


> View attachment 833105
> 
> 
> There is a certain # at no. 4 but i have kept it to top 3


Bhai that trend is on 2nd position now

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_*To wake up a sleeping nation all it needs is a single person remaining awake - Shebaz El-Malik (Malcolm X)*_

As if the _Istiklal Mars_i - the Independence March - was written for such magnificently grand moments. Please note that no single nation or country's name is explicitly mentioned here. It's for all freedom loving people. Change Red to Green, and Pak fits perfectly well. Check it here with English subtitles:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,
How can you beat this ?





.,.,..

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
10 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

For Turkey it was July 15, 2016. For Pak it is April 10, 2022.....

Democracy March with English subtitles...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513254451624267779
,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## s@@d



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## s@@d



Reactions: Haha Haha:
10


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=666567304600024





,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UK_PAKISTANI

*We are a few steps away from a full on Pakistani Revolution.*

This is unprecedented, At this point anything can happen.
Everyone is watching this very closely.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Historical Protests Across Country Following Imran Khan's Ouster​Imran Riaz Khan Exclusive Analysis​




,.,.,.,.,,.,,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakFactor

WinterFangs said:


> America really ruined their image in Pakistan, it was already really bad, now it’s impossible for america to make its public image among the Pakistani public good. They could’ve helped imran khan, supported him and a independent Pakistan, they had choices, and clearly they wanted total control, this will make independent Pakistan much much closer to china, this will be a big game changer when it comes down to US vs China in the future.



US interference went to far this time past administrations kept it quite from public but IKs slip of tongue made US public enemy No. 1 that to in a nation of 220M, Americans have basically lost Pakistan in my opinion even Pakistan alone couldn’t have done the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HRK

Imad.Khan said:


> This guy is staunch PMLN supporter, i don't think he would say that, must be a fake account


just go & see his account he himself posting pic & videos of protest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513267882486120448
.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satyamev

satyamev said:


> Street mobs should never dictate change of any government.
> Else we have white house type incidents.
> In any country , opinions are divided and its easy to arrange large crowds in the subcontinent.
> Always support a orderly change of guard in the government like the VoTe of no confidence yesterday.
> Never give in to the mobs.


i am getting negatives from @HRK but what i write is from our experience. 
India has had massive political protests throughout history. But change has come only through everyday technology, electoral changes like evm , independent private media and our forces remaining neutral. 
Just because one party is getting good rallies does not mean the opposition party has lesser support. 
The effect of nationwide disruptions is very bad for any economy, as the optics for investors is bad.
@waz @BHarwana

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Pindi Boy

_Nabil_ said:


> Post translation please ✌️


"Stop giving your sister's hand in marriage to USA"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

N.Siddiqui said:


> These Army Generals consider the common citizens as useless, powerless Kami Kameen, just like what the feudals/waderas thinks of Hari/Kisan...
> 
> Generals think that citizens are there to be ruled and are subservient to the Army Generals. They are the one who holds the power and are privileged people.
> 
> The reason for the nexus between Waderas and Generals.



If you study the institutional culture of the organization that spawned the Pakistan Army (the British Imperial Army), this is EXACTLY what it was. 

No wonder that many offrs proudly trace their units' histories to pre-partition ones --- it's like, dude, they were our oppressors and overlords! 

At PMA Kakul, you are forced to not speak your native tongue as a cadet, and grammatically questionable English ensues! You are FORCED to speak the language of the colonizer/oppressor. Do you think this is the case in Iran, Turkey, China, or any other country with a shred of self-respect. 

The land-for-loyalty thing was a trademark British Imperial Army move. Today it has been refined to an art form.



satyamev said:


> Street mobs should never dictate change of any government.
> Else we have white house type incidents.
> In any country , opinions are divided and its easy to arrange large crowds in the subcontinent.
> Always support a orderly change of guard in the government like the VoTe of no confidence yesterday.
> Never give in to the mobs.



Nor should democracy in South Asia --- or you end up with Hindu terrorists or corrupt Muslims.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Is there still a media blackout of the massive protests in support of the PTI & against this forced regime change to install corrupt puppets?



Thankfully, revolutions happen over social media now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,







The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) on Sunday took out rallies in several cities of the country to protest against the ouster of former prime minister and party chairman Imran Khan through a successful vote of no-confidence the previous night.

Karachi, Peshawar, Malakand, Multan, Khanewal, Khyber, Jhang, Quetta, Okara, Islamabad, Lahore and Abbottabad are among the cities were large demonstrations were held. Protests were also staged in Bajaur, Lower Dir, Shangla, Kohistan, Mansehra, Swat, Gujrat, Faisalabad, Nowshera, Dera Ghazi Khan and Mandi Bahauddin.

Earlier in the day, Khan tweeted that today marked the beginning of a "freedom struggle" against what he called was a "foreign conspiracy of regime change". In an attempt to galvanise his supporters, he said "it is always the people who protected their own sovereignty and democracy."






PTI spokesperson Fawad Chaudhry had also called on the people to stage protests after Isha prayers while speaking to the media in Islamabad earlier in the day. He said that Khan not leading a massive movement would amount to a "betrayal with the country's politics and Constitution".

The party later issued a schedule of the various protests that were planned for cities all over the country starting 9:30pm.
Islamabad​The protest in the capital started from Zero Point, with PTI supporters gathering and waving flags while chanting slogans in the former prime minister's favour.

Flow of traffic at Srinagar Highway was affected due to the rally with long traffic lines forming.
Meanwhile, Chaudhry thanked PTI supporters for turning out in Rawalpindi for the protest.

Awami Muslim League chief Sheikh Rashid also addressed a rally at Rawalpindi's Lal Haveli and lashed out at the PML-N, taking aim in particular at prime ministerial nominee Shehbaz Sharif and alleging that he was trying to avoid indictment in a money laundering reference.

Peshawar​
Protests in Bajaur, KP 






A large number of protesters including women and children turned up at Peshawar Press Club and expressed solidarity with the ousted prime minister.

The crowd chanted slogans against Pakistan Democratic Movement chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman and the heads of other political parties along with critique that appeared to be aimed at the military.


Images shared by the PTI also showed demonstrations in other parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa such as Bajaur and Abottabad.
Lahore​PTI leader Hammad Azhar posted a video of a rally from his constituency of NA-126 leaving for Liberty Chowk.

PTI Senator Ejaz Chaudhry also shared a video of a rally from the city's NA-133 constituency to Liberty Market in which slogans against the United States could be heard.

Other videos shared by the PTI showed a throng of supporters and party diehards out in full force at Liberty Chowk.
Karachi​A protest was held in Karachi on Rashid Minhas Road where a large number of supporters, including women and children, were in attendance.

Leader of the Opposition in Sindh Assembly, Haleem Adil Sheikh was among the local PTI leadership that was present.

The protestors chanted slogans against the 'imported government' as well as PPP Chairman Asif Ali Zardari.
Shangla​




PTI supporters on Karakoram Highway.

Meanwhile, in Shangla, PTI supporters took out rallies in Malakand and Hazara division, and blocked the Karakoram Highway to register their protest.

They chanted slogans against the United States and Pakistan Democratic Alliance.

Overseas demonstrations​Overseas supporters of the PTI also came out to support Khan, with a video shared by Ali Haider Zaidi showing protestors raising slogans of "diesel" — a reference to Khan's fierce political rival Rehman of the JUI-F.

Atika Rehman, _Dawn's_ UK correspondent, shared footage showing PTI supporters gathered in London's Hyde Park to register their protest.

More footage showed that PTI and PML-N supporters also had a face-off at Avenfield House in London where PML-N supremo Nawaz Sharif owns apartments and resides.
Imran thanks protestors for 'amazing outpouring of support'​Following the protests on his party's call, Imran thanked his supporters in a tweet done prior to midnight.

"Thank you to all Pakistanis for their amazing outpouring of support and emotions to protest against US-backed regime change abetted by local Mir Jafars to bring into power a coterie of pliable crooks all out on bail," he tweeted.

"[It] shows Pakistanis at home and abroad have emphatically rejected this."

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513229747593043971


Multan representing 
@MultaniGuy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## True-Green

Bajwa Must Go.. They messed up big time and caught red handed with uncle Sam on his bed bending down. 

To protect army repute respect and honor Bajwa has to go.. he is on an extention any ways. its going to get ugly it's not interest of country and army. He has to go home.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,






.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

This is Karachi 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513330829237366787

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## True-Green

1st Time in history Pakistani public caught the real cuprit with his pants down with uncle Sam doing him over....

I told you Bajwa word going to be symbol of public hatred in upcoming days. Army must get rid of him. He needs to go home he don't need to drag entire institution down with him.

#bajwaSurrender is Top trend now 205K tweets...

In next few Days he will be the core target of public anger, Army think tank if they even exist make him leave. he can go some western country live next to nice beachy golf club.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197509916692489
.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3


----------



## HRK

PakSword said:


> Shahbaz bano ge? Na bhaee naa, Zardari bano ge? Na bhaee naa, Imran bano ge? Haan bhaee haan..
> 
> wow.. just wow crowd..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513234889017110541


I walked 1.5 KM to reach main gathering of Jalsa, there were many small gathering from National Stadium till Millennium Mall, the crowd we are seeing in this tweet might not be 1/3 of the actual gathering.

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
4 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Acetic Acid

Army should realize we got independence through Public not through a military fighting a war of independence.

So biggest stakeholders should always be the public.

They have hijacked the country since decades but now it's time ro return things back to normal

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

Proven by Donald Lu -The pen is mightier than the sword:-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513280752255119361
.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## NA71

Complete ban of Imran Khan speeches, Meeting coverage, statements on PTI leaders, jalsa coverage by WHO? there is is no govt yet. Only BOL news was covering the protests....is it press freedom for which PPP and Hamid mir was crying?

PTI may also face other restrictions for trending against establishment on twitter....

with the Globally sparked protests ...will it be wise to curb on these politically allowed moves?

Why our BOYs all of sudden becoming a part of opposition?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## That Guy

NA71 said:


> Complete ban of Imran Khan speeches, Meeting coverage, statements on PTI leaders, jalsa coverage by WHO? there is is no govt yet. Only BOL news was covering the protests....is it press freedom for which PPP and Hamid mir was crying?
> 
> PTI may also face other restrictions for trending against establishment on twitter....
> 
> with the Globally sparked protests ...will it be wise to curb on these politically allowed moves?
> 
> Why our BOYs all of sudden becoming a part of opposition?


ARY has been covering the protests around the world quite extensively as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NA71

That Guy said:


> ARY has been covering the protests around the world quite extensively as well.


not in Pakistan atleast till 2:00am

Multiple Journalists on their YT channels indicated that the ban is enforced.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MisterSyed

RAMPAGE said:


> Nooop. I just think Immi is a lying prick and a threat to national security.


How is he a threat to a national security?


----------



## ziaulislam

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1686325128386818&id=100010280408881





اسد قیصر غصہ شا








HRK said:


> just go & see his account he himself posting pic & videos of protest


Fake id. He doesnt has social handler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

hussain0216 said:


> I don't know if the protests will matter or not, but pulling your money definitely will
> 
> 32 billion diaspora Pakistani send to Pakistan, start pulling that and then watch them squirm


who will it hurt?
those responsible fir ousting Imran are busy counting the bribed money or readying themselves to live abroad with their families after retirement.

protesting and mourning wont affect them pressurize for enabling overseas vote and hope it happens to mark your protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Choron ki paltoo beaurocracy




NA71 said:


> Complete ban of Imran Khan speeches, Meeting coverage, statements on PTI leaders, jalsa coverage by WHO? there is is no govt yet. Only BOL news was covering the protests....is it press freedom for which PPP and Hamid mir was crying?
> 
> PTI may also face other restrictions for trending against establishment on twitter....
> 
> with the Globally sparked protests ...will it be wise to curb on these politically allowed moves?
> 
> Why our BOYs all of sudden becoming a part of opposition?


----------



## NA71

Overall situation is very bad in Pakistan ....just in one day some $1.8Bn was taken out from ROSHAN PAKISTAN remittance account by oversees Pakistanis.

In UK/USA protests protesters were saying they are going to stop sending money to Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,.,.,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513280752255119361
> .,.,.,.,


I hope a day comes when we move on from games of Chess to more important things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kraetoz

NA71 said:


> Overall situation is very bad in Pakistan ....just in one day some $1.8Bn was taken out from ROSHAN PAKISTAN remittance account by oversees Pakistanis.
> 
> In UK/USA protests protesters were saying they are going to stop sending money to Pakistan...


Source? Of $1.8b withdrawals?


----------



## ziaulislam

NA71 said:


> Overall situation is very bad in Pakistan ....just in one day some $1.8Bn was taken out from ROSHAN PAKISTAN remittance account by oversees Pakistanis.
> 
> In UK/USA protests protesters were saying they are going to stop sending money to Pakistan...


Whats the source
i think this news is fake

reason

all people i knew withdrew money week ago(not for IK love but PMLN fear) so this didnt happen overnight

All politixans and think are telling overseas pakistanis we dont need your money and you send it for your moms

Problem is if they even hold the money for 2-3 months the situation is so bad that every cent matters..

This is just bevomong joke

Regardless i never thought the army would become so hated

I meam 3 million tweets about "bajwa jawab do" this is shameful and total failure of army showing it can be neutral

The damage is done and by our hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NA71

ziaulislam said:


> Whats the source
> i think this news is fake
> 
> reason
> 
> all people i knew withdrew money week ago(not for IK love but PMLN fear) so this didnt happen overnight
> 
> All politixans and think are telling overseas pakistanis we dont need your money and you send it for your moms
> 
> Problem is if they even hold the money for 2-3 months the situation is so bad that every cent matters..
> 
> This is just bevomong joke
> 
> Regardless i never thought the army would become so hated
> 
> I meam 3 million tweets about "bajwa jawab do" this is shameful and total failure of army showing it can be neutral
> 
> The damage is done and by our hands


Will post source ...actually two different handles posted the same info.


----------



## SD 10

tkmd said:


> This morning and tomorrow morning i have and will initiate the liquidation of all my dollar accounts and rupee accounts in pakistan. My parents, cousins, siblings and other overseas relatives are all doing the same. I feel bad bc it will make things difficult for the average Pakistani but we will not subsidize corrupt, anti Pakistan Traitors any longer.


no no, dont feel bad, make sure you dont leave a penny behind...... This would be a great for Pakistan in the longer run. DONT send remittances suffocate the system!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tkmd

Lets be clear again….the Armed Forces are not the issue. The corrupt, fat compromised generals who sit at the top are the issue. You know, the ones who have their entire chest and tids full of medals while the pilots, seamen and jawans are the ones fighting. The ones with kids in London and Dubai just like Ganja and Ghaddari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Acetic Acid

NA71 said:


> Complete ban of Imran Khan speeches, Meeting coverage, statements on PTI leaders, jalsa coverage by WHO? there is is no govt yet. Only BOL news was covering the protests....is it press freedom for which PPP and Hamid mir was crying?
> 
> PTI may also face other restrictions for trending against establishment on twitter....
> 
> with the Globally sparked protests ...will it be wise to curb on these politically allowed moves?
> 
> Why our BOYs all of sudden becoming a part of opposition?


There won't be a ban on Imran khan speeches 

He'll be in Peshawar on 12th april 
Let see

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## NA71

ziaulislam said:


> Whats the source
> i think this news is fake
> 
> reason
> 
> all people i knew withdrew money week ago(not for IK love but PMLN fear) so this didnt happen overnight
> 
> All politixans and think are telling overseas pakistanis we dont need your money and you send it for your moms
> 
> Problem is if they even hold the money for 2-3 months the situation is so bad that every cent matters..
> 
> This is just bevomong joke
> 
> Regardless i never thought the army would become so hated
> 
> I meam 3 million tweets about "bajwa jawab do" this is shameful and total failure of army showing it can be neutral
> 
> The damage is done and by our hands


Don't you think this is another objective achieved by USA ...aik teer say do shikaar.

A vast majority of people is now feeling bad for the their most loving institution ....just read the public reaction

The Indians are promoting this trend as well.

Just look at this : 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510992749306294282

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513054654065688578

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NA71

Acetic Acid said:


> There won't be a ban on Imran khan speeches
> 
> He'll be in Peshawar on 12th april
> Let see



Ban on media to cover his speeches...we might see clips of "few thousand" attending his jalsa.


----------



## Black Vigo

American Pakistani said:


> My family already withdrew from Roshan Pakistan accounts thousands of American$. I'm little reluctant because eventually it is direct loss of Pakistan but I'm seriously considering pulling my money.
> 
> Anyways the properties in Texas seem to be giving good profit and I might invest in that if I withdrew my money.
> 
> Good luck to those swines who supported imported govt. Run the country again with begging bowl and more loans to artificially keep the value of rupee high.


Until Imran Khan doesn't return to power please pull out all your funds and spend it on your own family

I thank you for even considering to send remittances in the first place to help our country but clearly given the current circumstances it's not the best course of action

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## NA71

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513273306325348356

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghessan

honorable Judges, in your concluding statement, you said: "we have to seek public interest also..." I would like you to see the public interest.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513232489464041473

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3


----------



## True-Green

Don't worry we know many other ways to send money they will get only a thainga from now on kal se showbaz aur bajwa ko pakistani nation must send for begging..

Lekh lo inno nein deal ke Laray per hi kaam dal diya hai... ye na hoo uncle Sam in ke hath per thook hi na de aur bole chalo bhago phir agye mangne.. inn ko milna khuch nein uncle Sam ka apna hath pelay walla lhula Meon hai

Ye jahan millein in ko bolo jao Dollar Lao chalo shabash chalo chalo lag jao kaam per

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

s@@d said:


> i am followied him about a month ago and he is in support of IK. i was also suprised at first.


Didn’t a lot of former PPP members, in the last few years, shift to support PTI. Perhaps, amongst the older crowd specifically they saw something in IK that they last saw in ZAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan vilatey

I went to the protest here in Canada - Greater Toronto Area against the imported goverment

I saw, kids, youth, professionals , women , men and senior citizens. All Pakistanis came there even though the official venue was not available. This has now become a movement!

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Longhorn

PakFactor said:


> US interference went to far this time past administrations kept it quite from public but IKs slip of tongue made US public enemy No. 1 that to in a nation of 220M, Americans have basically lost Pakistan in my opinion even Pakistan alone couldn’t have done the job.


That was no slip of the tongue. 
He knew what he was doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Reminds me of 15th July, 2016; Biden was the VP then...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Was I wrong?... Pakistani are not a dead nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
3


----------



## NA71

America has not lost PAK....Their conditions have been met...remove IK and your Sins will be ignored...so we have done to avoid US wrath.

Pakistan will be on US track lines from Today after Shahbaz Shrif takes charge PLUS Bilawal Bhuto as our FM.

what a combo .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

ziaulislam said:


> Whats the source
> i think this news is fake
> 
> reason
> 
> all people i knew withdrew money week ago(not for IK love but PMLN fear) so this didnt happen overnight
> 
> All politixans and think are telling overseas pakistanis we dont need your money and you send it for your moms
> 
> Problem is if they even hold the money for 2-3 months the situation is so bad that every cent matters..
> 
> This is just bevomong joke
> 
> Regardless i never thought the army would become so hated
> 
> I meam 3 million tweets about "bajwa jawab do" this is shameful and total failure of army showing it can be neutral
> 
> The damage is done and by our hands




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513308881220476930

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> View attachment 833138
> 
> 
> 
> .,.,


In the words of another democratically elected leader who’s time in office was cut short, Mohammad Mossadegh “If I sit Silently, I have Sinned”.



NA71 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513273306325348356


They can’t afford to acknowledge what is happening, because they know they have no way to shape the narrative to their favor. All they are saying is that it is just a few thousand people and images are being photoshopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakSword

NA71 said:


> Complete ban of Imran Khan speeches, Meeting coverage, statements on PTI leaders, jalsa coverage by WHO? there is is no govt yet. Only BOL news was covering the protests....is it press freedom for which PPP and Hamid mir was crying?
> 
> PTI may also face other restrictions for trending against establishment on twitter....
> 
> with the Globally sparked protests ...will it be wise to curb on these politically allowed moves?
> 
> Why our BOYs all of sudden becoming a part of opposition?


Exactly how would "they" stop overseas Pakistanis from tweeting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

RAMPAGE said:


> Nooop. I just think Immi is a lying prick and a threat to national security.


He is a threat to the status quo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NA71

PakSword said:


> Exactly how would "they" stop overseas Pakistanis from tweeting?


Yes, this is the era social Media....uncontrollable 

Here use of social media is limited to a segment of people...the reach is still via TV channels.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513303316004057092

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
5


----------



## Longhorn

Thorough Pro said:


> This is the Naya Pakistan that Imran Khan promised.
> Pakistan is finally becoming one Nation united against the tyranny of ruling thieves and Lotas.
> 
> PTI should control this uprising and direct it for demanding new elections and continue it on daily basis.


Yehi tabdeeli hai.


----------



## AZ1

PakSword said:


> ..


I think no one will beleif judges now what so ever because train have left the station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

This is very serious.


----------



## NA71




----------



## AZ1



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
6


----------



## Muhammed45

Mass protests in Pakistan against ‘imported’ government (VIDEOS)​Ex-PM Imran Khan said the country is headed for a new “freedom struggle,” blasting his ouster as “US-backed regime change”




Supporters of deposed Prime Minister Imran Khan's party rally in Karachi, Pakistan on April 10, 2022. © AP / Fareed Khan

Massive demonstrations rocked multiple Pakistani cities, including the country’s capital of Islamabad, on Sunday, with thousands taking to the streets to express their support for deposed Prime Minister Imran Khan. He was ousted by the country’s parliament in a successful no-confidence vote on Saturday. Khan blasted the vote as a foreign-backed regime change operation.
_“Never have such crowds come out so spontaneously and in such numbers in our history, rejecting the imported govt led by crooks,”_ Khan said on Twitter, sharing footage of the protests.


> Never have such crowds come out so spontaneously and in such numbers in our history, rejecting the imported govt led by crooks. pic.twitter.com/YWrvD1u8MM
> — Imran Khan (@ImranKhanPTI) April 10, 2022


The demonstrations were spearheaded by Khan’s PTI party, which called upon its members and supporters to take to the streets across the country.



> "We want #ImranKhan back" Pakistan will not rest until fresh elections are conducted! This clip is from Peshawar, KP #امپورٹڈ_حکومت_نامنظور#عمران_خان_نہیں_جھکاpic.twitter.com/rrM9Ue5ybS
> — PTI (@PTIofficial) April 10, 2022


Earlier in the day, Khan reiterated his allegations against the US, blaming his ouster on Washington and branding it a_ “regime change”_ operation aimed at bringing _“into power a coterie of pliable crooks all out on bail.”_
The former PM also said the country was entering a new period of _“freedom struggle”_ with the Pakistani people protecting _“sovereignty and democracy”_ from a _“foreign conspiracy of regime change.”_

Previously, the politician claimed to have a recording obtained from the Pakistani ambassador in Washington proving the allegations. The US had firmly rejected such allegations, denying any involvement in the events.

Pakistan’s National Assembly passed a vote of no-confidence against Khan with 176 lawmakers out of 342 voting for the move to end his office term early. The PTI party effectively lost its parliamentary majority back in March, after seven MPs from its coalition party defected and joined the ranks of the opposition. Pakistan’s parliament is set to hold a vote to pick a new PM on Monday.




__





Loading…






www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maula Jatt

Already a very big active thread


----------



## Patriot forever

Kia kisi deshatgard hamaray jawanon kay qatilon kay lye lagi hai adalat rat 12 bajay? 

Raat 12 bagay inhon nay Asad Qaisar ko phansi aur IK jail bhejnay kay lye adalat lagai. 

Tamasha hai sirf tamasha. 

Quom kay asal mujrimo ko bail milti hai, deshatgard reha hotay hain yahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Sainthood 101 said:


> Already a very big active thread


That was from RT. An independent source which could be informative about other people's interpretation of recent events in Pakistan. But i maybe wrong. 

@waz sir, if this thread is parallel to others, please merge it with the main thread. Thanks in Advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Role of Broken Court System in Pakistan in the Mess*

There is a dangerous *1 Sided *tilt in *Court / Supreme courts*
as they are constantly giving "Bail" and
Extensions to Sharif Family members

No one from Sharif family or Zardari family has been sent Prison from recent court cases after 2007 NRO (*National Reconciliation Ordinance*) . Even Sharif , quickly escaped to London with fake blood report and collaboration of courts

The main instigator in problem is the "Unreliable" and Broken Court system
which is now compromised fully up to Supreme court level


*Note NRO was also an imported concept to allow kicked out corrupt families to return to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SD 10

AZ1 said:


> View attachment 833167


Cheap justice and his goons ..... supported by the hidden hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Turly emotional Scenes in Pakistan and globally

Alhamdulilah humari Qoum Zinda hai


Kiya Acha nahi hota , hamari Fauj bhi anke sath hoti ?? Election announce ker do

Reactions: Love Love:
5


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

AZ1 said:


> View attachment 833167


I hope someone gets these judges, tear their clothes and rub this on their backs

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SD 10

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Turly emotional Scenes in Pakistan and globally
> 
> Alhamdulilah humari Qoum Zinda hai
> 
> View attachment 833173


kaanpain tangain gi ab !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma SIG

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Turly emotional Scenes in Pakistan and globally
> 
> Alhamdulilah humari Qoum Zinda hai
> 
> View attachment 833173




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513381472899682305

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*KALA coat, ko ghar bhejo , retire karo*
Let them open a bun kabab stall or something

These jerks can't listen to any court cases

Take their English test as well , can't read own constitution


Shabaz / Hamza ko , three years continuous court extensions being granted


Angrezoon ki zamane ka , document photo copy , ker ker kai , daily kam kertain hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

AZ1 said:


> View attachment 833167


Ohhh myyyy Goossshhhhhh True Justice .... 😍😍


----------



## N.Siddiqui

FuturePAF said:


> They can’t afford to acknowledge what is happening, because they know they have no way to shape the narrative to their favor. All they are saying is that it is just a few thousand people and images are being photoshopped.



People knew mainstream media is controlled and compromised, they don't watches it anymore.

The main info. source is social media channels, Twitter with many million users and the news get circulated in seconds.

And if they ignore the protests like ostrich head in the sand, dread the time when these angry mass of people will move towards the palaces of rich and corrupts, the abetters and connivers, all class. It cannot be stopped then.

*A revolution where blood is not spilled ( and corrupts and powerful mafia are saved ) there won't be any real holistic revolution.*

Like if elections, a soft bloodless revolution, are held, there are chances of massive rigging, manipulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Turly emotional Scenes in Pakistan and globally
> 
> Alhamdulilah humari Qoum Zinda hai
> 
> 
> Kiya Acha nahi hota , hamari Fauj bhi anke sath hoti ?? Election announce ker do
> 
> 
> View attachment 833173


yeh to fouj k ander bethay huay logon ko sochna chahiye keh woh maayi baap k saath hain ya apnay mulk k saath? unki wafadaari aik shakhs tak hai, ya mulk k saath hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

NA71 said:


> Overall situation is very bad in Pakistan ....just in one day some $1.8Bn was taken out from ROSHAN PAKISTAN remittance account by oversees Pakistanis.
> 
> In UK/USA protests protesters were saying they are going to stop sending money to Pakistan...


 OVERSEAS PAKISTANIS MUST REMOVE ALL MONEY BEFORE THE CORRUPTS OF PAKISTAN SIEZE ROSHAN BANK ACCOUNTS!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Wikki019

HttpError said:


> This is what Overseas Pakistanis should know and should realize that people back home that they know their powers and are willing to use them if mistakes are not corrected. Overseas Pakistanis can stop sending remittances for just 1-2 months and see what happens.


Sir there is still a chance for Establishment that Shehbaz doesnt get 172 votes. But if he becomes PM thn don't blame overseas Pakistanies for harming Pak, blame will be on fragile ego of Bajwa and Co

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Enigma SIG

Look at this khotakhor


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513301003327651848


----------



## Longhorn

Enigma SIG said:


> Look at this khotakhor
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513301003327651848


Kutti da baccha hai ye.

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

Quote
The PTI party effectively lost its parliamentary majority back in March, after seven MPs from its coalition party defected and joined the ranks of the opposition.
End Quote

7 MPs just defect after being voted in ? 
I wonder how much is the going rate to defect ?

Now which country did they learn this from ?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Mentee

We need to dismantle colonial leftover with their brainwashing centres e.g covenants etc or effectively check mate the powers to be Iranian style .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Vigo

Ex-PM for traitors but he is my pm till he resigns himself


----------



## MajesticPug

An assassination of IK is imminent?


----------



## Black Vigo

MajesticPug said:


> An assassination of IK is imminent?


Someone else made a whole thread on this and this was my response in that thread 



> If they do anything to ik they’ll be digging the out further for themselves so I guess they’ll refrain from it
> 
> Hopefully that’s the case


----------



## Oruc

MajesticPug said:


> An assassination of IK is imminent?


Why you want fawad ch as our next pm?
Kujh tey rehm karo yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Areesh

Enigma SIG said:


> Look at this khotakhor
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513301003327651848



Haan leader is k baap jaisai hotai hain

Apnai plaitain sahi karwanai london bhaag jatai hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513243461411033088
Amir Liaquat bhai getting it from Karachiites

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## Enigma SIG

MajesticPug said:


> An assassination of IK is imminent?


Naa. If they try so much as even touching Khan, the people will destroy everything in their path. This ain't the 70's when the courts could get away with judicial murder.


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513299771922034692

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513396940704137217

Reactions: Love Love:
5


----------



## Enigma SIG



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513117428112400386

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Enigma SIG said:


> View attachment 833196


wrong... put bajwa`s face on there!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

Enigma SIG said:


> View attachment 833196


Sab se baray anaconda to missing hn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

SD 10 said:


> wrong... put bajwa`s face on there!!!!!!!!!!





Pindi Boy said:


> Sab se baray anaconda to missing hn


Old picture, new situation not updated yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

NA71 said:


> IK just arrived in NA..something wrong with him....Let it be noticed by others



What do mean by that? What is wrong?


----------



## SD 10

NA71 said:


> IK just arrived in NA..something wrong with him....Let it be noticed by others


WHAT?


----------



## NA71

SD 10 said:


> WHAT?


Deleted my post

i may be wrong ...watch and notice:


----------



## Enigma SIG

Areesh said:


> What do mean by that? What is wrong?



Wearing glasses while no one is?


----------



## SD 10

NA71 said:


> Deleted my post


i have seen the video of his arrival, couldn`t find anything!


----------



## HRK

ziaulislam said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1686325128386818&id=100010280408881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اسد قیصر غصہ شا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake id. He doesnt has social handler


Its a verified account, just visit it

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513230002997047302

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513237491293179904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513214688644911107

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512953530549960709

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pindi Boy

Dr. Mazari hitting sixes after sixes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513416956463964163

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513396940704137217

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513243461411033088
> Amir Liaquat bhai getting it from Karachiites





https://imgur.com/a/1f6MDSE

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Bilal.

People in certain quarters might be thinking. It will boil over. But with each passing day, unfortunately, I see the anger turning into a deep seated hate for the institution. 

They better start undoing the blunder or they will regret in the months and years to come. But then the point of no turn would have been crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## satyamev

NA71 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513308881220476930


fake .
pkr has strengthened from 189 to 184.5 today. 
You cant make up facts. 
Withdrawal of 1.5 b usd would have weakened the pkr

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Noone would dare to man handle sitting Prime Minster Imran Khan. 
Good news for everyone. New government will run for 3 months, then caretaker government for 2 to 3 months depending on elections date.


----------



## SD 10

Pindi Boy said:


> Dr. Mazari hitting sixes after sixes
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513416956463964163
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513396940704137217


courts are army`s bitches......Thats why!!!!!!!!!



Bilal. said:


> People in certain quarters might be thinking. It will boil over. But with each passing day, unfortunately, I see the anger turning into a deep seated hate for the institution.
> 
> They better start undoing the blunder or they will regret in the months and years to come. But then the point of no turn would have been crossed.


Brother you and I know very well , they re not going to do it voluntarily..... Those uncles are rigid and have 90s old thinking .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

PakAlp said:


> Noone would dare to man handle sitting Prime Minster Imran Khan.
> Good news for everyone. New government will run for 3 months, then caretaker government for 2 to 3 months depending on elections date.


If the current government has to remain only for 3-4 months than what was the need to bring it. This is question which will answer the reason of current turmoil.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## coffee_cup

lastofthepatriots said:


> https://imgur.com/a/1f6MDSE



This joker is good only for these kinds of stunts.
I dont know why he was accepted in PTI.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

coffee_cup said:


> This joker is good only for these kinds of stunts.
> I dont know why he was accepted in PTI.



He’s a real life troll. I forgive him for his backstabbing nature because of the laughs he provides. PTI should give him court jester ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Acetic Acid

Shireen mazari hitting military directly now

She's not even afraid of them now


----------



## PakAlp

HRK said:


> If the current government has to remain only for 3-4 months than what was the need to bring it. This is question which will answer the reason of current turmoil.


Social media and protests backlash. Its too much to ignore. I think PPP must be saying let's go to elections, they will win Sindh again but if this continues then forget about PM chair, they may end up loosing Sindh seats.
I understand your question? Let's see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

People are comparing this to the Arab Spring. They couldn't be more wrong.

One of the main problems with the Arab Spring is that the movement had no leadership, no face to rally around. That is clearly not the problem here.

Another thing is that the masses in the Arab Spring movements wanted the government of the day out, but did not agree on what to replace it with. In our case, IK's government was just ousted. The masses know exactly what they want in place of the new government.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## NA71

Entire PTI resigns from NA

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Wikki019

PakAlp said:


> Noone would dare to man handle sitting Prime Minster Imran Khan.
> Good news for everyone. New government will run for 3 months, then caretaker government for 2 to 3 months depending on elections date.


So just after removing overseas vote? Want our dollars but not the votes hmmm...


----------



## Sugarcane

PakAlp said:


> Noone would dare to man handle sitting Prime Minster Imran Khan.
> Good news for everyone. New government will run for 3 months, then caretaker government for 2 to 3 months depending on elections date.



What good news, 2-3 Months are enough to do prepoll rigging

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Acetic Acid

ISPR to General Bajwa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513271001680908288

Reactions: Haha Haha:
11


----------



## PakAlp

Wikki019 said:


> So just after removing overseas vote? Want our dollars but not the votes hmmm...


Is it confirmed they will remove overseas vote? They will probably say EC is not ready to handle it or something.



Sugarcane said:


> What good news, 2-3 Months are enough to do prepoll rigging


That's what you know who wants you to think.


----------



## Areesh

HRK said:


> If the current government has to remain only for 3-4 months than what was the need to bring it. This is question which will answer the reason of current turmoil.



No wonder Maryam accepted Shahbaz becoming PM since it was only for 4 months

These 4 months are just to manage things to rig coming elections

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Arsenal Caan

Full collision course ahead. Buckle up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

NA71 said:


> Entire PTI resigns from NA
> 
> View attachment 833213


hell yeah.............. don't let this government function......not even the slightest!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakAlp

Areesh said:


> No wonder Maryam accepted Shahbaz becoming PM since it was only for 4 months
> 
> These 4 months are just to manage things to rig coming elections


They changed their mind about election date. Wonder why? Otherwise who would give away 1_._5 years of government they received on a plate.


----------



## Enigma SIG

Areesh said:


> No wonder Maryam accepted Shahbaz becoming PM since it was only for 4 months
> 
> These 4 months are just to manage things to rig coming elections


Ena di p*** di siri. Es wari nai hon lagga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Areesh said:


> No wonder Maryam accepted Shahbaz becoming PM since it was only for 4 months
> 
> These 4 months are just to manage things to rig coming elections



SS will put full effort into favorable outcomes. 

SS breaking into ECP:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal.

SD 10 said:


> Brother you and I know very well , they re not going to do it voluntarily..... Those uncles are rigid and have 90s old thinking .


Happened when Musharraf lost popularity. He was forced to remove uniform. That was unprecedented for that time. A similar precedent can be set now. 

Otherwise, like I said. I am seeing widespread deep seated hatred developing in the population which I have not seen even during military rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Acetic Acid

No one is sacred cow
Shireen aunty per apni heti ka effect ho gya


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513452510370926592

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pak-marine

Global tehreek e insaf lead by Imran khan & vice chairman donald trumph

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Areesh

PakAlp said:


> They changed their mind about election date. Wonder why? Otherwise who would give away 1_._5 years of government they received on a plate.



Everybody knew it is impossible to have government for 1.5 years. At max 8 months was possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513450801938632705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513449644977803266

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513451469948833798

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Areesh said:


> These 4 months are just to manage things to rig coming elections


bhai 4 month is just a lollipop they never had the will to go election after 4 months,
- they have to form the cases against PTI workers and Leaders,
- they have to go for stream of postings and transfers,
- they have to go for the closures of their cases,
- they have manage whole of the ground situation,
- they have to change the election laws
- They have to change the laws related to Accountability
- they have to dissolve NAB
- They will wait till Qazi Faez Esa become Chief Justice

Promise of Elections in 4 months or 6 months are just eyewash to pacify the sentiments of general population, _*m*_*ark my word If they find it difficult to control the reaction of general public they will enforce the Emergency and would delay General Elections for 1 more year form the original expected schedule of 2023.*

So forget they will leave the Power so soon PDM is neither the collision of Saints or Angels

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513451304881823746

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Areesh said:


> No wonder Maryam accepted Shahbaz becoming PM since it was only for 4 months
> 
> These 4 months are just to manage things to rig coming elections



Do you really think these people are here to conduct elections??? THESE PEOPLE HAVE OTHER PLANS my friend!! Some really nasty plans !

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## NA71

Areesh said:


> No wonder Maryam accepted Shahbaz becoming PM since it was only for 4 months
> 
> These 4 months are just to manage things to rig coming elections


Maryam already has 04 months experience.... If you recall.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Vortex

AZ1 said:


> View attachment 833167




Could you give a short summary in English please ? I’m a little bit illiterate in Urdu unfortunately. 
Thanks


----------



## HRK

Pindi Boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513450801938632705
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513449644977803266





Pindi Boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513451469948833798





Pindi Boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513451304881823746


Speaker of NA Asad Kaiser has already resign what IF new speaker do not accept their resignations like last time ... ???



Vortex said:


> Could you give a short summary in English please ? I’m a little bit illiterate in Urdu unfortunately.
> Thanks


Bail of SS is extended till 27 April, second relief is that today was the day when SS had to be charged for money laundering officially but due to this regime change Federal Investigation Agency has stop pursuing the case against SS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Windjammer

In the mean time, IK will be on the streets rallying more people and support, and if these PDM clowns try any malpractices, this time expect the tsunami to sweep through the Parliament, SC, ECP once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Areesh

pak-marine said:


> Global tehreek e insaf lead by Imran khan & vice chairman donald trumph



Kamedy King



NA71 said:


> Maryam already has 04 months experience.... If you recall.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## HRK

PakAlp said:


> Social media and protests backlash. Its too much to ignore. I think PPP must be saying let's go to elections, they will win Sindh again but if this continues then forget about PM chair, they may end up loosing Sindh seats.
> I understand your question? Let's see


PPP would want to lengthen the tenure of their Sindh Gov.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Nations are tested against Chaos, political upheavals, injustices, threats and conspiracies, Hazards of war, full of resistance,Trauma and deceptions. 

You as a nation must stand fast undettered with honesty and one day you will rise victorious InShaAllah ...






.,.,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Jango

HRK said:


> bhai 4 month is just a lollipop they never had the will to go election after 4 months,
> - they have to form the cases against PTI workers and Leaders,
> - they have to go for stream of postings and transfers,
> - they have to go for the closures of their cases,
> - they have manage whole of the ground situation,
> - they have to change the election laws
> - They have to change the laws related to Accountability
> - they have to dissolve NAB
> - They will wait till Qazi Faez Esa become Chief Justice
> 
> Promise of Elections in 4 months or 6 months are just eyewash to pacify the sentiments of general population, _*m*_*ark my word If they find it difficult to control the reaction of general public they will enforce the Emergency and would delay General Elections for 1 more year form the original expected schedule of 2023.*
> 
> So forget they will leave the Power so soon PDM is neither the collision of Saints or Angels



EVM and overseas voting...and the most important of all...

Wait for the appointment of the Army Chief. No way they leave it to chance that PTI comes and Gen Faiz comes in.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Strike!

HRK said:


> Speaker of NA Asad Kaiser has already resign what IF new speaker do not accept their resignations like last time ... ???


Deputy speaker is still there to conduct session.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.





,.,.,.

Imported government.... Handle with care...

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## ghazi52

...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Danish Moazzam

What is the schedule for today?


----------



## Vortex



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MisterSyed



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Areesh

Just in: Nawaz Sharif is watching Ehd e Wafa Episode 8 in London right now

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ghazi52

This face is ;; when he was leaving Pakistan to London to get medicine from Medical store. 







Now after 3 years , he finally get it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARMalik

A very interesting interview of a Female PTI MNA who has just resigned from NA.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Areesh

Areesh said:


> Just in: Nawaz Sharif is watching Ehd e Wafa Episode 8 in London right now



Just in: Mariyam Nawaz is watching Sinf e Ahan Episode 4 in Islamabad right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

ARMalik said:


> A very interesting interview of a Female PTI MNA who has just resigned from NA.


What a Queen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

ARMalik said:


> A very interesting interview of a Female PTI MNA who has just resigned from NA.



Proud of this lady

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## NA71

PakAlp said:


> Is it confirmed they will remove overseas vote? They will probably say EC is not ready to handle it or something.
> 
> 
> That's what you know who wants you to think.


100%


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Ali_Baba said:


> erm - what does that mean? - "Chowkidar Gaddar hai" ???


Protectors are traitors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## coffee_cup

Black day in our history!

I felt like puking, like seriously puking to see that cockroach sitting in the parliaments most powerful seat.


May Allah have mercy on our motherland and her true guardians!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I could not watch the PM oath taking , it was ... painful and to see Showbaz and Bilawal sitting so prominently so undeservingly 

What have these KALA coat in court have done ?

It is a really the darkest day in existence of Pakistan after 1971

Shobaz came in wearing a Suit , walked in as if he is Viceroy of British Empire...let me rephrase But now a Viceroy of Donald Lu

Souls of Iqbal /Mohammad Ali Jinnah must have felt the pain no doubt

Mean while news circulating in India for Rahul Gandhi stating to Modi , dekho ,less then cost of Rafale government gir gai

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Vortex

May Allah curse all corrupts, traitors and their aulaadhains till the Judgment Day !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ARMalik

Meanwhile in the rest of World, like Saudia Arabia, they are making fun of USA, whereas our Generals are licking the feet of USA like good little slaves.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513681354348716035

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## GumNaam



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## GhostPilot

Longhorn said:


> Kutti da baccha hai ye.


Kuti Mind kar jai gi... Aakhir kuton ki bhi koi khudaari hoti hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513823428427530241

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

First Video Message Of Imran Khan After Leaving PM Office​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## IceCold

GumNaam said:


> View attachment 833494


Dalon ka Wazir-e-Azam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mudas777

Pindi Boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197511892156418
> 
> Protests do matter. Generals care alot about their image. Millions of people protesting in favor of Khan will send shivers down their backs


Protests are one of the tool. Withdrawing money from the banks will definitely put them into the red and then country haramkhoors will understand.
For me its the first and last time our country must go through the pain and instead of having a violent revolution give them a week and tell them to resign from all the posts and call for the elections date. If they refuse march to the Islamabad must go ahead capture the town and take the GHQ peacefully and then both parties will know what to do next. Pakistan can't move forward when you got these chors at the helm, generals are in the driving seats and judges are the little gods doing their business in the odd hours. Country needs short sharp therapy and the US will know our nation will not tolerate any more transgressions, its a new Pakistan not according to them burger eating protestors. Hypocrite US is telling us Ukraine to be free and we should stand beside them while trying to steal our country freedom.

Country can't be run by the rule of law when no one is following the law and laws are only applied to the dispossessed or the weak and country courts do business at the middle of the night in the dark rooms. This is not a matter of supporting IK, its a matter of putting our country first and on the right track and getting rid of these chors once for all.
I will hate to think spilling any blood or damaging any property but Pakistan needs are first and foremost and there is never going to be any compromise on the security, integrity and sovereignty of the our pure land. We don't want tamed, controlled, subdued and into bondage Pakistan, we want free Pakistan for which our forefathers have fought for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

^^ Paid Patewari propaganda defected.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Jango said:


> EVM and overseas voting...and the most important of all...
> 
> Wait for the appointment of the Army Chief. No way they leave it to chance that PTI comes and Gen Faiz comes in.


ZAB also got Zia, and IK extended Bajwa. As for the Sherifs, whoever they pick is OK...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

Aik aur PML-N a worker agaya .... taza taza .... May he enjoy his stay ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Sugarcane

Nooni Toons cell apnay bilon se nikal aya, have mian sanp cleard your previous payments

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## COOKie LOOkie....

WaqasAziz said:


> لمحہ موجود میں جو جرم یہ(پی ٹی آی والے) کر رہے ہوتے ہیں بعین ہی اس کا الزام دوسروں پر لگا رہے ہوتے ہیں- رضی دادا
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513870613659762699


Side effects of having too much khoota biryani!!
Brain damage and being blind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

WaqasAziz said:


>



Are they carrying pants of DHA Administration, Kangro Judges and PDM in those bags

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## MisterSyed

WaqasAziz said:


>


Latest : Imran khan carrying Khaqan Abbasi's Patloon that US Immigration Officers asked him to Take off.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Dalit

WaqasAziz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513865573825974273


These are enemies of Pakistan. They are worse than Modi and other tyrants. They want to enrich their Lahore neighborhood at the expense of Pakistan. Looks like Bajwa has also joined the PML-N gang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thinker3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513864715042234369

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513462739804381188,.,,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Marcus-Aurelius

I will be joining this protest upcoming Sunday in Amsterdam. (for whoever is based in the Netherland).

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
4


----------



## MisterSyed

Marcus-Aurelius said:


> I will be joining this protest upcoming Sunday in Amsterdam. (for whoever is based in the Netherland).
> 
> View attachment 833614


Goodluck and Have fun Man! Drop some Videos and Pictures too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Economic Bomb is the modern day , weapon used to Topple Governments 
A soft topple

1- Get few Corrupt mafia internally 
2- Buy some political votes 
3- Influence some High level Institutes such as KALA Coat 
4- Persuade Defenders to look the other way

Pakistan was attacked in a None Conventional War



1- Malaysian Head of State was Punished for Voicing Support for Kashmir government toppled

2- Imran Khan was punished for having a Independent Foreign Policy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tman786

Anyone living in Birmingham UK?

If so, avoid this place as it's owned by Nawaz don son:

Phat Buns (Birmingham)

264-266 Ladypool Rd., Sparkbrook, Birmingham B12 8JU
0121 449 7333 https://g.co/kgs/goSM84

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

*I am absolutely moved by this !! No words to describe this ! This Lady is standing in the KIBLA & Praying !*

جس جس نے پاکستان پر ظلم کیا اللہ اسے جلد برباد کرے سب کہو آمین رمضان المبارک ہے اللہ دعا ضرور قبول کریگا

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513958440175280128

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## HRK

Jazzbot said:


> Feast your eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Pakistani Beggars
> 
> 
> Pakistani Beggars Mere Aziz *Bhikario Top Professional Beggars The following collection of Pakistani beggars is updated regularly. Get in touch with us to sell your soul and get yourself listed here. Sorry! The stock is already sold out! Their next generations will be back in stock soon...
> 
> 
> 
> pakistanibeggars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Falcon26 @SmartGeek @Ghazwa-e-Hind @AMG_12 @Foxtrot-Bravo @Areesh @Mugen @Bilal. @mourning sage @PakSarZameen47 @Darth.Vad3r @khail007 @Patriot forever @_NOBODY_ @Bravo6ix @Evil Flare @koolio @Stealth @AZ1 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @_Nabil_ @Sal12 @Trango Towers @Ahmad Saleem @Major Sam @HRK @V. Makarov @Scorpio_26 @Iron Shrappenel @N.Siddiqui @Mugen @Chacha_Facebooka @coffee_cup @Inception-06 @SabzShaheen @Bratva @Windjammer @Irfan Baloch @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Stealth @HRK @Jungibaaz @Chak Bamu @Chakar The Great @Slav Defence @Foxtrot-Bravo @MastanKhan @TOPGUN @That Guy @pkuser2k12



just visit the posted link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514239347603775495

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black.Mamba

So true!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

MUCH BETTER AUDIO - FANTASTIC SPEECH !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

Denmark Protests !

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514695381145337857

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Goritoes

ARMalik said:


> Denmark Protests !
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514695381145337857


damn Demark has decent Pakistani diaspora

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## python-000

Black.Mamba said:


> So true!
> 
> View attachment 833897


Absolutely Yes...


----------



## ARMalik

So I am VERY CONFUSED !! WASN'T THIS THE SAME ARMY WHO WAS SAYING IN 2019 THAT PTM IS FOREIGN FUNDED !!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514897095987273733

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ARMalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514916156670607367

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azadkashmir

tman786 said:


> Anyone living in Birmingham UK?
> 
> If so, avoid this place as it's owned by Nawaz don son:
> 
> Phat Buns (Birmingham)
> 
> 264-266 Ladypool Rd., Sparkbrook, Birmingham B12 8JU
> 0121 449 7333 https://g.co/kgs/goSM84
> 
> View attachment 833650



set a lite


----------



## ARMalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514936071225704456

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.






,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Madni Bappa

Goritoes said:


> damn Demark has decent Pakistani diaspora


I bet most of them pretending to be qadyani or some oppressed Baloch or Mohajir who was targeted by Army to get asylum lmao 😂😂


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515594313136279561


----------



## Black.Mamba

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515663172899852293

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

Black.Mamba said:


> View attachment 835168
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515663172899852293


Aise judge pe, aisi court pe, Allah ka azab nazil ho neest o nabood hojaein ye aulad ul shayateen.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515620177043673092


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515468817459253255.,,..,


----------



## UK_PAKISTANI

ARMalik said:


> Meanwhile in the rest of World, like Saudia Arabia, they are making fun of USA, whereas our Generals are licking the feet of USA like good little slaves.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513681354348716035


This is actually a good point, the USA is rapidly losing influence and power around the world.
Their status as the only superpower is coming to an end.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514748734244012040.,.


----------



## WinterFangs

protest against imported gov 
London today 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515678253746372617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515681686251610113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515700274119299078
Birmingham today 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515697206963146752
- 

protest against IK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515686443452096516same exact people you saw outside his office, only the same 50 people

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Angry with all the opposition and establishment against a single person, what a shame !!!!!!






,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marcus-Aurelius

I was in Amsterdam today for the protest against the imported govt. Sorry for the shoddy camerawork, shout out to PDF! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515850087620132865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515852511500017667

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515854186818244617
(I did not record this one, got this off PTI twitter) 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515740980309241856

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515821095248711688
biryani being handed out after protest outside Jemima khans house.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,

__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7087697553696869638

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7087699263760715014
.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515996502753226754,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515853035003875328,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


Paris, France,,



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515617147216666627.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,





.,.,

and from Australia..


----------



## ghazi52

Boston, Massachusetts, USA

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

WinterFangs said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515821095248711688
> biryani being handed out after protest outside Jemima khans house.


this proves a point passion has no price or is priceless. 

even on here the very many jamadar and istanjadar posting for their amritsari party are doing it for some benefit.



WinterFangs said:


> protest against imported gov
> London today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515678253746372617
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515681686251610113
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515700274119299078
> Birmingham today
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515697206963146752
> -
> 
> protest against IK
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515686443452096516same exact people you saw outside his office, only the same 50 people


I bet everything of value I own that @foolsnightmare is in it too

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Black.Mamba



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Marcus-Aurelius said:


> I was in Amsterdam today for the protest against the imported govt. Sorry for the shoddy camerawork, shout out to PDF!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515850087620132865
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515852511500017667
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515854186818244617
> (I did not record this one, got this off PTI twitter)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515740980309241856



Love the shout out to the PDF Members!


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517522108514979841


----------



## Catalystic

Its all useless when all systems are rigged and compromised.
Ordinary people are nothing in front of mighty protocols and foolproof security……
I say this with heavy heart….the international mafias are too powerful while our illiterate and malnourished awam are nothing to them, its not even a concern


----------



## IceCold

ghazi52 said:


> Boston, Massachusetts, USA
> 
> View attachment 836145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 836146
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 836147


I have a question that someone else raised for me, why aren't PTI supporters in the US who believe the US government was involved in a conspiracy to topple a democratically elected government of Pakistan, write a letter to their respective senators especially republicans?
Doctors, Engineers, and other Ex Pats Pakistanis should write and raise this issue as much as possible.


----------



## Clutch

*



*


----------

